# Sassy Saga Updated 3PM/1-23



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is having problems again. She stopped eating on Wednesday except what I fed her by hand. By Thursday night she wasn't eating at all. I boiled some chicken on Friday and she ate that OK, but by the evening wouldn't have any of it. I forced baby food and nutrical on Saturday and Sunday and she visited the vet today. She came off the Prednisone last Tuesday (after being weened off). She has lost 9 ounces in 3 weeks. For a larger dog this wouldn't be too concerning, but she weighs less than 5 pounds. They manipulated her neck and she showed no signs of distress. (Remember that we worried that she had a disc problem) He checked her teeth to see if she was having a problem. Her blood works was good and there was no temp. She hasn't had a bowel movement since Thursday but she is peeing just fine. She drank water last night, but I am mostly having to give her that with a syringe. She is not vomitting. They gave her a shot of B12 and some vitamins. We put her back on Prednisone and I am to give her only water and broth today. Tomorrow we can try food and I will go back to the baby food if necessary. She'll be reweighed on Wed. and if she has lost more weight she'll be referred to another place for a mylegram. Also if she hasn't had a BM they'll give her an enema. Jaimie is on her ortho rotation so my vet will try LSU first. If they can't see her quickly then we'll use a clinic in Mandeville, LA. She is not disoriented or particularly weak, but she is sleeping alot.

I am so frustrated that I could scream. She is my healthy little ball of energy. She's been the last one to leave the food bowls after cleaning up hers, Sadie's and Jolie's. She never did return completely to normal, but she was getting better. I am so concerned about her. And then Saturday Sadie had the pukes and the poops all day. Luckily that checked up quickly. My girls don't go outside and they don't eat people food. I feel like I am doing something wrong, but I sure don't know what it could be. Grrrrr.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How frustrating for you!








Don't you wish they could talk? Tell you what hurts and what is wrong?
Bless your heart!
Big hugs and prayers coming your way that you find out what is wrong soon...or that she feels better in the meantime.


----------



## kissofdawn (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope your baby gets better soon....... i cant imagine how frustrated and upset her illness is making you (so big hugs)


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

If I post this twice, forgive me but I think I lost a post somewhere. 

Susan I'm sorry to read that Sassy is still not better, actually worse. I tried thinking of things that might bother her tummy- and I thought about those contaminated foods. She doesnt eat any of that does she? Anything with alot of corn? I'm sure you've thought about all of this and covered everything. Just trying to think of something. Did they do a sonogram on her tummy to make sure it looked ok? I went through 9 months of not eating with Holli, but she was much older. I hate to know these guys arent feeling well and not eating always hits home with me. I do hope she gets better soon and you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I'm so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't bouncing back and you don't know what the problem is. You must be going out of your mind with worry. It would be so nice if they could talk to us. I will certainly keep you and Sassy in my prayers that she will have nothing serious wrong and they will be able to pinpoint exactly what the problem is and she will have a speedy recovery. I feel so bad for you, there is nothing worse than having our babies sick and not knowing what it is or what to do. Hugs & Kisses to both you and Sassy. Praying for a good report. ~Jackie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

I am very sorry to hear about Sassy's health issues. Were the steroids helping in the first place?

I can only offer generic advice that may not help all that much. I am doing a rotation in a community hospital and I have noticed a HUGE difference between physicians at academic centers like Vandy and here. If my family ever has any serious problems, I would head straight for the best academic place I could find. So, my advice would be to go to a vet school. What about U of Tennessee (is there a vet school there)? Regular vets are great at common stuff, but maybe if you are not seeing results, Sassy may need to see a specialist.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Susan,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about Sassy's health issues. Were the steroids helping in the first place?
> 
> I can only offer generic advice that may not help all that much. I am doing a rotation in a community hospital and I have noticed a HUGE difference between physicians at academic centers like Vandy and here. If my family ever has any serious problems, I would head straight for the best academic place I could find. So, my advice would be to go to a vet school. What about U of Tennessee (is there a vet school there)? Regular vets are great at common stuff, but maybe if you are not seeing results, Sassy may need to see a specialist.[/B]


Luckily for me, LSU Vet school is only about 2 hours. And also luckily Jaimie is doing her Ortho rotation right now. Since my vet suspects disk trouble, this would put us right in her department. I talked with her tonight via IM and if Sassy still isn't eating tomorrow I'm going to call my vet and request that he start the ball rolling to send her to LSU to see a specialist. She seems to think that once he calls they would be able to get her in Wednesday or Thursday. She doesn't seem to be in pain. She just isn't eating.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, I had just asked Jaimie about your Sassy tonight and she said you had posted an update. I am so sorry to hear that she is still not doing well. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I really hope Sassy is feeling better and soon! They are just so tiny and that makes us worry even more. I hope you get to the bottom of this so Sassy can quickly recover and get back to herself.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry to hear that little Sassy is not getting any relief....I know how you must be worried sick yourself because not having any answer as to why is just horrible. I pray that someone either your own vet or at the university will be able to at least narrow down what this might be...until then, my prayers are with you and your sweet little girl.

Please take care of you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Susan, I just read this. Poor Sassy. I wouldn't hesitate to contact LSU immediately. I say be as pushy and forward as possible on this, don't wait. I am sending good thoughts and lots of prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This is so upsetting. I was hoping Sassy was back to her normal self by now. I know you are so worried. How nice to have a personal contact, Jamie, if you go to LSU. I pray that they get her on the road to recovery very, very soon. I look at her sweet little face in your sig and it makes me want to cry. Get better Sassy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, this thread didn't come up for me last night.... just now seeing it.... I am so very, very sorry to hear what you and Sassy have been going through. I know that not having a diagnosis can be very frustrating. I went through that with Rosebud and I truly know how you feel. 

I do think the mylogram is a good idea so that way you can see exactly what's going on with her. I hope you can get in to LSU, since Jaimie is there.

Oh, gosh I sure hope things are on the upswing soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy. Hopefully they can figure out whats wrong and she will be better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ...........
> 
> What about U of Tennessee (is there a vet school there)? Regular vets are great at common stuff, but maybe if you are not seeing results, Sassy may need to see a specialist.[/B]


There is a vet school at Univ. of Tennessee in Knoxville (my alma mater







)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Your poor babies, 
You said that sassy has not done a #2 since thursday maybe she is constipated and is not eating because of it.
did your vet mention giving her a little pumkin help with that. 
I would check with them first to see if it ok. I hope they find out what is wrong.
I hope they get better soon.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Sassy. Hopefully, she will start feeling better soon. Hugs and kisses to her!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry you and Sassy are going through this







Prayers coming your way that you get this resolved soon for both your sakes














You are in my prayers


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sassy still isn't feeling well. All these sick and injured babies lately.








It would be so much easier if they could talk to us and tell us where it hurts! My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sassy.














Keep us posted!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Mimi2, you're right...when it rains, it pours. I sure hope that everyone is feeling better.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Bad news and good news. Bad news is that Sassy is still not eating. I am literally having to pry her mouth open to give her this special food that the vet sent home. It is soft and once its in her mouth she swallows it. I barely slept last night, worrying that she's just going to waste away.

Good news is that I called my vet and told him to go ahead and call LSU. I had all the doctors names and numbers from Jaimie so he really couldn't refuse. He just called back and they'll see us at 1:30 tomorrow. Jaimie had already told her team that if a Malt named Sassy showed up she would take her. So, Jaimie, I guess I'll see you then.....

Now lets all pray that this is something they can easily fix and it isn't some dread disease!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, thank goodness that you will finally get some answers. I am so glad that Jamie will be there too! Isn't it nice to have friends when you need them most? I am going to light a candle for Sassy and all the other sick and injured malts this afternoon. I've been saying intentions to St. Francis as well...hey, it certainly can't hurt! Keep us posted on what the vets say tomorrow. In the mean time, I hope that poor Sassy feels better real soon.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My Prayers are also coming your way....I hope that you get at least some direction to go to look for answers. I find that is the worst, when you don't know what is wrong and they don't have a clue. 

Please pass on the puppy kisses and licks from Teddy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad they gave you an appointment at LSU so fast! That's the thing to do since your vet is stumped. The NC State vet school is 15 minutes from me and I know I have always said that's where I would take Lady if we ever ran into something my vets couldn't handle. So far I haven't had to take her there, but my vets have called them several time with questions on medications she can take.

Hopefully it's nothing serious and little Sassy will be on the mend soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad to hear that she has an appointment at LSU tomorrow.... I'll be hoping and praying that Jaimie and her team figure out the problem and cure it fast.

It's so troubling when they won't eat... just heartbreaking... I know this must be terribly stressful for you...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am glad you got an appointment so fast as well! It took me about 2 months to get an appointment to Cornell internal medicine department. I am sure Sassy will be in good hands and you will finally find out whats wrong with poor Sassy. I wish you well and hope it is something fixable! Sassy is in my prayers


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the doctor was describing this dog that was coming and i asked if it was a maltese..she was shocked i knew...i said is its name Sassy and she said yes....i told her how i knew u and she was very happy for me to be her student....I wish i didnt have to meet you again like this. Hope we can figure it out. I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry that Sassy is having problems again. I hope that you will be able to get some answers and get her on the road to good health quickly. I'm glad Jaime will be able to be there for you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> the doctor was describing this dog that was coming and i asked if it was a maltese..she was shocked i knew...i said is its name Sassy and she said yes....i told her how i knew u and she was very happy for me to be her student....I wish i didnt have to meet you again like this. Hope we can figure it out. I will see you tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I bet she was shocked. My vet said that he had talked with her at length about what the problem could be. The one thing that she mentioned that he didn't know about was whether or not Sassy wears a collar or a harness when she's on leash. I was able to quickly eliminate that as a problem because she never goes outside unless she's in the J bag and she never wears a collar. I never even attach her in the bag because they like the bag so much that they sleep the whole time they're in there.

Question for you....will they do anything tomorrow or just do a consult? Vet told me to not give food after 10:00 tonight and no water after tomorrow morning. If they find something in the mylogram will they want to do surgery right then? I guess what I am asking is if there is any possiblity that we'll need to stay overnight? And are there even hotel rooms in Baton Rouge? I know they are scarce throughout Mississippi and Louisiana. My Dad is driving over with me as John has patients scheduled and I'm a nervous wreck about getting out on the road by myself. I don't really know what to expect. I won't have to leave her, will I?

Thanks again for all the help. I am very impressed that LSU can see her so quickly. What a Godsend!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Whhat is a mylogram?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

susan i will pm u


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that Sassy will be seen by the best vets out there! Good luck and best wishes for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you both!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy that you got that appointment...Please keep us posted on what is happening!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will be thinking about you and praying that Sassy's problem is minor and fixable.







I know you must just be a mess inside. Big hugs from me and tail wags and sweet kisses from the boys.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way hoping that Sassy's problem is minor and her recovery will be fast.







's to you all and have a safe trip to LSU


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, many years ago when I had to take my first Malt, Rosebud, to NC State, she ended up staying for a few days. But what I did that I think helped is this: They let me leave her favorite little soft carrier and they put it inside the large cage she was in so that she had her safe and comfy little carrier to feel secure in while she was there. You may want to bring along something like that just in case she should have to stay over.

Wishing you and Sassy the very best tomorrow......


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Jaimie thinks Sassy will probably have to stay overnight. Unfortunately her carrier is a Juicy bag so I don't think i can leave that. LOL. I guess I could bring her little crate. Jaimie suggested an old shirt that I don't mind losing, and I'll do that for sure. I was able to find a hotel, I hope! I have a very generous and hospitable offer to bunk at Jaimie's if necessary - how much better can you get than that?!!!

Everyone has been wonderful and I'll keep you posted. I have a couple of email addresses on my Blackberry and Jaimie can let you know how things are going if I don't get to it. Say a prayer for us.....

Susan


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Thanks everyone. Jaimie thinks Sassy will probably have to stay overnight. Unfortunately her carrier is a Juicy bag so I don't think i can leave that. LOL. I guess I could bring her little crate. Jaimie suggested an old shirt that I don't mind losing, and I'll do that for sure. I was able to find a hotel, I hope! I have a very generous and hospitable offer to bunk at Jaimie's if necessary - how much better can you get than that?!!!
> 
> Everyone has been wonderful and I'll keep you posted. I have a couple of email addresses on my Blackberry and Jaimie can let you know how things are going if I don't get to it. Say a prayer for us.....
> 
> Susan[/B]


Susan,

I think its great that Sassy will be going to LSU and that Jaimie will be taking care of her







. Miko has had a few overnight stays at the vets at this point (knees surgery, this accident) and he always does fine. I think it greatly helps that she is crate trained (they are much less stressed out this way). The vet techs told me that all Miko wanted to do was be held after his accident (how cute is that)? Please keep us updated


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Thanks everyone. Jaimie thinks Sassy will probably have to stay overnight. Unfortunately her carrier is a Juicy bag so I don't think i can leave that. LOL. I guess I could bring her little crate. Jaimie suggested an old shirt that I don't mind losing, and I'll do that for sure. I was able to find a hotel, I hope! I have a very generous and hospitable offer to bunk at Jaimie's if necessary - how much better can you get than that?!!!
> 
> Everyone has been wonderful and I'll keep you posted. I have a couple of email addresses on my Blackberry and Jaimie can let you know how things are going if I don't get to it. Say a prayer for us.....
> 
> Susan[/B]


Oh Susan, I can not imagine what you must be going through right now. Please know that we will keep you and Sassy in our thoughts and prayers. You will be in good hands at LSU and I know Jaimie will personally be looking in on little Sassy. Try to keep your chin up.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You and Sassy are at the top of my prayer list tonight.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

We`ll be praying for Sassy and you, hoping for the best. Sassy: Get well little girl, we want you back soon!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sad Sassy is not feeling well. I hope they will find the problem and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, you can count on my prayers for both you, Sassy, Jaimie and the team there at the hospital. May they find out what the problem is quickly and Sassy's recovery be speedy. I think I know how you must feel leaving her there. I left Belle at UCDavis with her blankie and stuffed bear that she slept with and I got both back. Not that you are worried about something like that, I was just impressed with the care they receive when tended to by these specialists. Having Jamie is a real God send. ~ Jackie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

Prayers for all concerned, caregivers, patient and loved ones. I hope that they find out what is going on with Sassy quickly and effeciently. Poor little girl!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing well. It's just so scary not to know what is going on when they have an unidentified problem. I'm delighted that she'll just be in the best of care. Best wishes for a speedy disagnostic and recovery!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I hope that everything goes well and that things finally get resolved. I will continue to look throughout the day for updates. Thanks. Have a very safe trip.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and hugs to Sassy today!









GoodLuck and have a safe trip.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Big hugs and kisses are being sent your way, along with lots of prayers!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

We are all thinking of you and Sassy today.Praying for a safe trip and results&relief for her


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

God Speed to you and Sassy. You are so lucky to have the vet school and a personal "in". I'm praying they will find nothing serious and Sassy will be back to her old self very soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thinking of you and Sassy as you make your trip today.
You are in good hands with Jaime...


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Susan, just to let you know that we have you and Sassy in our thoughts, praying that it is nothing serious. Good luck


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Any one hear anything yet?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Any one hear anything yet?[/B]


I'll bet she's still there. When my sister took her little Jack Russell to the vet school here, it was a whole day affair. They are very thorough.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

On pins aned needles here waiting to hear something. I hope that today's visit went well and progress is being made towards Sassy's quick recovery.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm keeping them all in my prayers also, that she'll be fine soon with a clean bill of health.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> On pins aned needles here waiting to hear something. I hope that today's visit went well and progress is being made towards Sassy's quick recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> On pins aned needles here waiting to hear something. I hope that today's visit went well and progress is being made towards Sassy's quick recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I sure hope we hear some encouraging news soon


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey every one I just got home and I called Susan on my way and she was still on her way home. I’m glad Sassy is at the vetschool now, she is really depressed and has lost a lot of weight (poor thing is a skeleton) we couldn’t elicit any pain from her and the radiologist saw nothing wrong with her xrays….we placed her in ICU on fluids and she is carefully watched every hour for any probs. She will be transferring to internal medicine service in the morning so they can work her up. At this time it doesn’t look like an orthopedic problem. Everyone keep Sassy in ur thoughts…it seems to help when every one is thinking about someone’s pup. i will let susan tell u n e thing else she wants to share...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness. Thanks for the update.... I was hoping for good news. Gosh, I'm glad she is there getting care but I am so very concerned.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the update- I hope Susan is holding up ok. I was hoping for an obvious small thing to show up as I'm sure she also. Will be keeping all in my thoughts.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you for posting an update, I have been thinking of Sassy all day. I was also hoping for better news but Sassy will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks LadyM for the update. Susan, we are all sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Sassy is in good hands and they'll be able to figure it out, fix her up and get her back home to you!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey every one I just got home and I called Susan on my way and she was still on her way home. I’m glad Sassy is at the vetschool now, she is really depressed and has lost a lot of weight (poor thing is a skeleton) we couldn’t elicit any pain from her and the radiologist saw nothing wrong with her xrays….we placed her in ICU on fluids and she is carefully watched every hour for any probs. She will be transferring to internal medicine service in the morning so they can work her up. At this time it doesn’t look like an orthopedic problem. Everyone keep Sassy in ur thoughts…it seems to help when every one is thinking about someone’s pup. i will let susan tell u n e thing else she wants to share...[/B]


Thank you so much for the update. I sure hope that everything will be ok.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hey every one I just got home and I called Susan on my way and she was still on her way home. I'm glad Sassy is at the vetschool now, she is really depressed and has lost a lot of weight (poor thing is a skeleton) we couldn't elicit any pain from her and the radiologist saw nothing wrong with her xrays….we placed her in ICU on fluids and she is carefully watched every hour for any probs. She will be transferring to internal medicine service in the morning so they can work her up. At this time it doesn't look like an orthopedic problem. Everyone keep Sassy in ur thoughts…it seems to help when every one is thinking about someone's pup. i will let susan tell u n e thing else she wants to share...[/B]










I'm not surprised it isn't an ortho problem. The not eating thing just didn't seem to fit. I've been worried about them putting her on cortisone....having a dog with Cushing's symptoms, I know what the sad result of giving steriods can be. It is probably necessary sometimes, but we seem to 'pay' for a lot of the drugs etc. we put in their little bodies. So I'm very glad they have moved her to Internal medicine! Now we can get somewhere, hopefully soon. I've been praying all day that they wouldn't stick to the ortho problem and would look further. I'm hoping it isn't a liver problem.

Still praying and keeping fingers crossed. I know you must be just really upset, Susan. Hang in there and have faith.







Many hugs, Dee.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I, like everyone else on here, have been on pins and needles all day. Thank you LadyM for sharing...We are all praying for both of them.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here are the prayer intentions I have been saying for Sassy and Miko. I thought I would share, just in case anyone else was interested:

Blessed are you, Lord God,
maker of all living creatures.
On the fifth and sixth days of creation,
you called forth fish in the sea,
birds in the air and animals on the land.
You inspired St. Francis to call all animals
his brothers and sisters.
We ask you to bless this animal (you may say pet's name).
By the power of your love,
enable it to live according to your plan.
May we always praise you
for all your beauty in creation.
Blessed are you, Lord our God, in all your creatures! Amen. 



Heavenly Father,
you created all things for your glory
and made us stewards of this creature.
If it is your will, restore it (you may say pet's name) to health and strength.
Blessed are you, Lord God,
and holy is your name for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man... you think it could be liver related? Has Sassy had blood work done recently?

I was looking for an update on her condition as well when I got home from work... Thank you Jamie for updating us. I am praying for an answer to her problem and a quick recovery!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

an ortho prob isnt completly ruled out b/c the pred can hide the symptoms...it can make them not eat if it hurts them to move their head.....her blood work is completely normal.....

some good things though...she does wag her tail when she sees me and she gives me nose licks


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hey every one I just got home and I called Susan on my way and she was still on her way home. I’m glad Sassy is at the vetschool now, she is really depressed and has lost a lot of weight (poor thing is a skeleton) we couldn’t elicit any pain from her and the radiologist saw nothing wrong with her xrays….we placed her in ICU on fluids and she is carefully watched every hour for any probs. She will be transferring to internal medicine service in the morning so they can work her up. At this time it doesn’t look like an orthopedic problem. Everyone keep Sassy in ur thoughts…it seems to help when every one is thinking about someone’s pup. i will let susan tell u n e thing else she wants to share...[/B]


Thank you for the update. I was thinking of Sassy all day. Incidentlly, I am on my internal medicine rotation and just today our attending was discussing overuse of steroids in people. 

I hope they (the vet school, vets and Jaimie) will figure out what's wrong with Sassy and that it turns out to be nothing (or something very minor and insignificant) and Sassy and Susan can go home in no time. Miko sends Sassy tails wags and kisses and wants Sassy to know that even ouchie booboo's go away in time and become distant memories.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone for their positive thoughts. I'm afraid that we'll need all the positive energy and prayers that we can muster. It is really a hard thing to do - to leave your baby at a place that's two hours away, knowing she has never been away from us. Even when we went out of town I hired a friend to come and stay at the house. Poor Sadie and Jolie were looking everywhere for her when we got home and I started blubbering all over again. I hope she doesn't think we've abandoned her. I'm so afraid that this will make her even more depressed. She really wasn't acting depressed at home. She was still giving kisses and barking a little. 

The only way that this whole thing is bearable is knowing that Jaimie is keeping her eyes out and doing everything she can to make Sassy comfortable and to make sure that good people are assigned to her. She is in the best place that she can possibly be right now. I am so thankful that we stopped playing the waiting game and got her to a place that might be able to help her. I just hope they'll be able to figure it all out. I don't want to mis-state anything so I don't mind if Jaimie adds to or corrects whatever I say. They re-ran blood work and it is fine. Jaimie says that it doesn't make sense that a dog in that shape could have such good blood work. I don't know how I feel right now. I was hoping for a disk problem that could be corrected. Remember that if they find anything genetic, then I have to wonder if Sadie will be affected. This morning Sassy was walking around fine, she just isn't so spunky. She barked at me when I was loading the car because she was afraid she was being left behind. If she would just eat......

It sounds like she'll have to be there for a while. I had a hotel room for tonight but they didn't give me much hope that she'd be able to come home tomorrow. Since Megan needs to return to college and her job, I came on home. My Dad can take me back over on a moment's notice. 

She was showing such good signs of recovery up until last Wednesday. I thank you for thinking of us. Jaimie will keep me posted and I'll update you. I sure hope the news is better tomorrow....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, please try to get a good night sleep and try not to worry. Sassy is in very good hands.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Jamie for the updates. My heart goes out to Susan, she must be so on edge to find out what the problem is. Will continue to pray for Sassy, the staff caring for her and Susan. I pray that our Heavenly Father will lead the team at the hospital so that a diagnosis can be found quickly and that there won't be anything serious. "We ask, for a speedy recovery for little Sassy Father and that you wrap your arms around Susan and comfort her while she waits. Amen."


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I know it is soooo hard to leave them like that. I was a bawling fool when I left Rosebud at NC State.... I cried when I was signing the paperwork and all the way driving home. I was a total mess....I'll never forget how awful it all was. Her problem was the opposite... her blood work was horrible... suggesting cancer or leukemia but she was perky and eating. In the end it turned out to be her thyroid and a little pill totally cured her. I hope that it is something that simple for Sassy. 

She didn't get in to anything poisonous did she? Or eat something like tissue or something that has not passed out of her stomach... making her nauseous? Just trying to think of things...

I think of Bill Clinton when he said, "I feel your pain".... and truly, Susan, I do....


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know there is not much that hasn't been said. Just try to keep positive thoughts and know that you have all of our support.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Susan.. My heart goes out to you... its very hard to leave your baby in the hospital when they dont know what is wrong with them... I left kodie at Cornell University as well over night but i was near by in a hotel... and I left kodie over 1hr away from my house to get neutered... he was there for 3 days and 2 nights!!







He was on IV's as well... these little furballs cant go without eating and drinking for too long. I did however feel better knowing that Kodie was being watched 24hrs a day! That should be a slight relief. A University setting I think is a very good place for Sassy at this time... they will be very thorough (I didnt spell that right did i...







). My heart goes out to you and your other furbaby's... they grieve too!







I will be watching for updates on Sassy throughout the next few days!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry to hear that you had to leave Sassy at the hospital. I truly pray that the healthcare professionals are able to pinpoint the problem and correct it in a timely manner. 

I keep going back to what happened that very first day when you were gone and walked in to her just sitting there...At the time I asked about her being shocked (I meant scared and you thought of electric), with all that is going on, is there any way that she may have gotten into an electric source of some kind. If she did that may have altered her makeup...her heart rate and other things. I am sorry, but I am just trying to rack my brain as to what this might be. 

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Is anybody else out there like me? I am having a hard time enjoying the other posts for thinking about sweet Sassy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i just now caught this thread...Susan, I am praying for you and Sassy and for a speedy complete recovery. I can't imagine how hard it is to leave her, but knowing that someone like Jaimie is watching out for her must be a tremendous comfort! It's so hard when they aren't eating, I have a non-eating Buttercup right now (we're on day 3 of not even half-eaten dinner) and it's driving me crazy. Like Sassy, she seems pretty normal, some barks, some running, and then back to her usual sedate self... 

I hope this is something that Sassy recovers from quickly and she is back home with you where she belongs.

Prayers and noselicks,
Ann Marie and the Buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> i just now caught this thread...Susan, I am praying for you and Sassy and for a speedy complete recovery. I can't imagine how hard it is to leave her, but knowing that someone like Jaimie is watching out for her must be a tremendous comfort! It's so hard when they aren't eating, I have a non-eating Buttercup right now (we're on day 3 of not even half-eaten dinner) and it's driving me crazy. Like Sassy, she seems pretty normal, some barks, some running, and then back to her usual sedate self...
> 
> I hope this is something that Sassy recovers from quickly and she is back home with you where she belongs.
> 
> ...


I will send out prayers for Buttercup too. There are too many of our babies sick right now







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update from both Jaime and Susan...
Big hugs and butt wiggles coming to all of you...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is anybody else out there like me? I am having a hard time enjoying the other posts for thinking about sweet Sassy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree....it seems that between Sassy Miko and Maltlovers new little one, my prayers are in overdrive.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG Susan, i feel for you and i am sorry that you had to leave your baby but i am sure she is in the best hands and i hope she pulls out of this in no time.
Praying for you


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139160
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I think we are all just beside ourselves. But at least we have each other to lean on for support when one of our babies is under the weather.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139171
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am so very sorry about Sassy, Buttercup, and Miko. I hope all of your babies get well soon.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, my heart goes out to you and little Sassy. I've had to leave Lady three times at my vet for days on an IV and it was awful even though I could visit her. The last time they even let me bring her home every night, but it was still just awful dropping her off every morning.

But I am so glad that she is there, especially since Jaime can give her special attention and keep you posted. They will get to the bottom of this mysterious ailment, I'm sure.

You sure have had a rough patch, haven't you? First Katrina destroyed your home and now poor Sassy. Be sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139171
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as I quit crying from one thread, I go to another and start over again.

Susan, please know that you and Sassy are in my thoughts and prayers. At least she is with someone you know and trust.

If someone had told me a year and a half ago how upset I would get about someone's pet (someone I don't even know, at that) being hurt or ill, I would have laughed in their face. What a difference a small little white fluff butt makes in one's life.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Susan and Jaimie for the update, I will keep praying that Sassy will come through this and what ever it is that is ailing her is simple and easily dealt with.
Great big














's to Susan and Sassy and all who are caring for her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and Sassy. I haven't been on here for awhile so I have missed all of this. I cannot imagine what all you are going through right now. You all will most definantely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> You sure have had a rough patch, haven't you? First Katrina destroyed your home and now poor Sassy. Be sure to take care of yourself.[/B]


Thanks everyone. Marj, I never felt sorry for myself or even shed a tear for my lost "stuff" during Katrina. We knew that our insurance would take care of us (and that is all working as it should). This with Sassy is so much more upsetting. I just can't stand it. I am frantic with worry about her and now this morning Sadie is acting depressed. I'm pretty much living for the updates from Jaimie and her peers at LSU. This morning she was responsive but her glucose was low. They are addressing that and they did force some food during the night or this morning. When Jaimie called me a little while ago, she said that internal medicine was examining her and that someone from that service would be calling me this morning. I'll update as news becomes available.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Thank heavens Jaime is there with her - your lifeline, huh? Poor Sadie, I'm sure she also senses how upset you are.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers for you and Sassy. I'm so sorry for what you are going thru. I know how hard it is to see your baby sick and you don't know how to fix it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in and hoping that today brings Sassy closer to a diagnosis and hopefully good news.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and precious little Sassy.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Just checking in and hoping that today brings Sassy closer to a diagnosis and hopefully good news.[/B]



Ditto


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am hoping that we hear good news shortly.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Susan. I keep checking for updates. Prayerfully today you will get some news about what is going on. I think it is more upsetting to not know and have to wait then it is to find out what it is and deal with it. I hope you get good news today.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I, like so many of you, just can't quit thinking about Susan and Sassy today.....


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I, like so many of you, just can't quit thinking about Susan and Sassy today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, so worried!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139414
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone. I finally have an update to post. It still doesn't tell us what the problem is but it rules out other problems. Jaimie had set Sassy up with her good friend Cat to be her "student". Cat called and ran through the whole day. I won't go into the whole thing, but she had low glucose in the morning so they considered several different things and ruled out Addisons and some other thing that only older dogs get. They did bile acids and doppler ultrasound. Her organs are fine - kidneys, bowels, pancreas, other major organs. There is no evidence of liver shunt. Her blood work continues to be fine and her urine is fine. They are giving her double the usual amount of IV's to keep her hydrated and Cat is syringe feeding her small meals every few hours. She'll be there until 12:00AM so will continue to feed. They were getting ready to do grand rounds and would formulate their "plan" for tomorrow. 

I am still concerned that she won't eat and I still feel that it must hurt her in some way to chew or eat because she has never been picky or missed a meal. I feel hope in that nothing is showing up in a major organ. They had mentioned and my vet had mentioned the possibility of a spinal tap to check for meningitis and I would kind of expect that to be the next thing that they do.

Everyone loves Sassy. Cat says that Jaimie is attached to the cage and that everyone comes by and talks to her. My little doll is using the pee pad and they thanked me for that and THANK GOODNESS SHE IS CRATE TRAINED. (I know some of you aren't big on that, but it makes things so much easier in a case like this.) She has been so docile that no sedation has been necessary for any of the tests so far. I know she needs to be there and I am so impressed by everything that I've seen so far at LSU. I guess that John and I will go over on Saturday and take Sadie and visit. If we can find a hotel room we'll stay Sat. night and get to visit both Saturday and Sunday. I was surprised that they invited Sadie to come too, but I guess its uplifting to the patient. 

Jaimie may have more to add and they are supposed to call me tonight to tell me what the plan is for tomorrow. I'll post that later. I've been depressed all day and I'm probably rubbing off on Sadie. I did feel so much better to talk to this student and she is just as nice as she can be. THANK YOU JAIMIE!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, thanks for the update. I've been checking in every few minutes.... I'm glad that all of the tests have shown nothing wrong with her organs. Like you say, something is making it unpleasant for her to eat. Gosh, I hope they can figure this out soon. I will be thinking of you and Sassy and checking in often.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, thank you for the update. I don't know if they've looked into a problem in her mouth, but I just remembered a friend's cat who accidently ate a small pin which got lodged into the roof of her mouth. Everything else was completely normal, she just wouldn't eat. I am sure that they checked her up one side and down the other, but you may just want to have them take a look at her mouth and teeth. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get better news tomorrow. In the mean time, give lots of hugs and puppy kisses to Sadie and Jolie from Valletta.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good to hear an update...
Still sending prayers and hugs your way...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This is getting more strange all the time. I sure hope they can find a reason for her not eating! It's wonderful they haven't found anything major wrong, but so confusing. You are so lucky to have her were she is. Surely the answer will come soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, Thank you so much for the update. It is so good to hear that Sassy's internal organs and blood are in good shape. This is very encourageing news and I am sure it has a least given you a little comfort. We will continue to keep you and Sassy in our thoughts and prayers. Although I know it is very difficult to be away from your baby when she is so ill, at least she is in loving caring hands that are dedicated to finding a diagnosis and treatment for her speedy recovery.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I read all the posts in one sitting... I thank god for people like Jaimie and everyone else that is so supportive here at Spoiled Maltese.

Susan, just wanted to let you know that I can't offer you advise, or even say I know how you must be feeling...but please know that I gathered my two boys and we huddled in a prayer for you and yours.

I like this quote from Helen Keller:

_ The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart._

I'm sure Sassy can feel you through the distance, and know that you're thinking of her.

They're, after all, a little piece of our heart, you know?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds like Sassy is in wonderful hands, and around people dedicated to going to any extent to make her well. Big thanks and hugs to Jaimie, Cat, and all the folk at LSU who are helping out our friend Sassy!! 

Noselicks and tailwags,
Ann Marie and The Buttercup, who will save a special "get well soon" jar of peanut butter ESPECIALLY for Sassy's recovery gift


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hey everyone. I finally have an update to post. It still doesn't tell us what the problem is but it rules out other problems. Jaimie had set Sassy up with her good friend Cat to be her "student". Cat called and ran through the whole day. I won't go into the whole thing, but she had low glucose in the morning so they considered several different things and ruled out Addisons and some other thing that only older dogs get. They did bile acids and doppler ultrasound. Her organs are fine - kidneys, bowels, pancreas, other major organs. There is no evidence of liver shunt. Her blood work continues to be fine and her urine is fine. They are giving her double the usual amount of IV's to keep her hydrated and Cat is syringe feeding her small meals every few hours. She'll be there until 12:00AM so will continue to feed. They were getting ready to do grand rounds and would formulate their "plan" for tomorrow.
> 
> I am still concerned that she won't eat and I still feel that it must hurt her in some way to chew or eat because she has never been picky or missed a meal. I feel hope in that nothing is showing up in a major organ. They had mentioned and my vet had mentioned the possibility of a spinal tap to check for meningitis and I would kind of expect that to be the next thing that they do.
> 
> ...


Susan,

Thank you for the update. I agree that having a dog be crate trained is a great thing (and certainly made hospital stay easier for Miko). We also visited Miko both during this accident and his luxating patella surgery (he stayed for 2 nights).

That's funny that Sassy gets a vet student. That's exactly what happens in the hospitals. We (as med students) get assigned to patients. All we do though is check on labs, write notes and examine the patients daily (and present the patients during rounds). That being said....I hate being a med student. We can't exactly write orders and there is often big periods of where there is nothing much to do since we follow between 3-5 patients on any given day and unlike dogs, patients need time to themselves. That's why I love pathology. I love diagnosing tumors and in a way our diagnosis unltimately determines treatment for oncology patients.

I think its great that all her organs are okay. Sending positive thoughts and and







to you, John, Sadie and Jolie.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. I'm glad to hear a update as well! We are still praying over here in NJ for Sassy.







Susan try to stay positive...


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope they find out soon what`s wrong with her, thank God she is in good hands!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank God for Jamie and the staff....We are definitely praying for a speedy recovery from whatever is ailing her!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I continue to keep you and Sassy in my prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting an update. I'm glad to hear that it isn't a major organ or blood problem. Still praying that it all gets figured out quickly!







's to all of you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just got home and they were on the phone with susan when i left...i was going to call her on my way home but i guess i will see her online later. Sassy is now moving to another service tomorrow. she is going to soft tissue surgery. they are doing an abdominal exploratory...feeling her stomach, intestines to make sure she didnt eat something she wasnt supposed to..also they will take biopsies of her major organs to make sure the problem isnt microscopic. they have pretty much ruled out everything else...so this is the way to go. they say that it is possible she could have eaten something and b/c of her small size it doesnt show on rads or ultrasound. i will try my hardest to be in the surgery room. we dont have n e surgeries on orthopedics planned so atm i will be free. everyone keep the postive thoughts coming sassy's way!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad she is in good hands but surgery still scares me a bit


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan will be beside herself. I am sure the specialist will take very good care of her, but I still can't imagine having my baby go through this. Susan we will definitely keep you and Sassy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the latest LadyM. I hope you can be in there with Sassy, I'm sure it would help ease Susan's mind. Thoughts and prayers for Sassy, her mom, dad, sisters (fur and skin) and all the caregivers at LSU....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry that all of this is happening. I haven't been keeping up on all the posts lately so I am only now reading about Sassy's ordeal. Please know that you and Sassy are in our thoughts and we are hoping for the best.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, poor little Sassy. My first Malt Rosebud (1989-2002) had that exact exploratory surgery where they biopsied every organ. 

What a total nightmare this is....









Isn't it just amazing though how fate is.... that Jaimie and Susan met here on SM and now Jaimie is there to support Susan through this..... SM and the connections it allows is totally awesome!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh me!








I am SO glad that Jaime is there with her!
It would be so different if she wasn't...even though she is at a great facility.
It makes me feel better to know that there is someone there who has "ties" to her...a personal connection of some kind...does that make sense?









I will keep the positive thoughts and prayers coming your way!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am scared. I am hoping for the best but am really worried. It helps knowing that Jaimie will be there. Sassy is starving to death. They have to find out what is wrong, but I had hoped surgery would be a last resort. I guess it kind of is. I thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers. I think we will really need them tomorrow. Y'all have all been great and I can't express how much it has meant to me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... I'm shocked that now Sassy is going to have surgery...









Kodie and me will be thinking of you Susan and Sassy tomorrow.... your in our prayers...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh dear... I'm sure you're scared. You have every right to be. Definately having Jaimie there for her is just the best thing. Not many of us can say we've had that extra security of knowing someone personally there in this kind of situation and it has to make Sassy feel better too. I am so glad you have that. I know you cant help but worry, but soon you will know something. Lets hope all the worrying turns out to be for nothing. We are still thinking of you guys alot and Phoebe is going to think her name has been changed to Sassy or something. I keep saying it so much. Say your prayers for Sassy... Have you checked in on Sassy... Lets see how Sassy's coming along...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry to hear that little Sassy must have surgery...my prayers will be with all the healthcare professionals trying to help find what could be wrong. Jamie being there sure does make it a bit easier to know that Sassy is getting the best of care. 

God, please watch out for little Sassy as she tries to help the wonderful people helping her. Guide their hands as they try and find what is going on within her little body. And give peace to Susan and her family as they wait the outcome.

















Susan


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

Susan, I am thinking of you and Ms Sassy. Hugs & nose licks from my crew.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, I just got in and read about Sassy having surgery tomorrow. Susan, myself and everyone here at SM are with you in spirit. I wish I could do more.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

All I can offer you is my thoughts and prayers. I am going to be saying a rosary for you and Sassy tonight and will do so again tomorrow morning. Please update us when you can. God Bless...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

How much weight has Sassy lost? Does anybody know?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> i just got home and they were on the phone with susan when i left...i was going to call her on my way home but i guess i will see her online later. Sassy is now moving to another service tomorrow. she is going to soft tissue surgery. they are doing an abdominal exploratory...feeling her stomach, intestines to make sure she didnt eat something she wasnt supposed to..also they will take biopsies of her major organs to make sure the problem isnt microscopic. they have pretty much ruled out everything else...so this is the way to go. they say that it is possible she could have eaten something and b/c of her small size it doesnt show on rads or ultrasound. i will try my hardest to be in the surgery room. we dont have n e surgeries on orthopedics planned so atm i will be free. everyone keep the postive thoughts coming sassy's way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that Sassy is going for an ex-lap. My question is -- did she have a CT or an MRI? I think its great that she will be getting biopsies of her major organs and GI tract. Is there a vet pathologist at LSU to look at the slides? Sending positive thoughts to Sassy and Susan


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so praying for Sassy, and you...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry that you and Sassy are going through this. I feel so bad for both of you. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I woke up this morning and my thoughts have focused on Sassy and Ms Mag...will be waiting all day for an update.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh poor little Sassy







, I will be praying and hoping that what ever is ailing her is found and dealt with and she can then recover quickly and fully back to her normal little self. I send great big







to Susan and her little Sassy


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just read all the updates from yesterday...I hope that everything goes well in the surgery and that they find out why Sassy is sick so they can fix her and get her home! Prayers go out to you, Susan, it must be terrible feeling so helpless.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here's an update...sassy pooped this am yay! and we r 90% sure she is not going to go to surgery. they are testing her for addison's disease this morning and will try to get the endocrinologist to run the test STAT. she ususally only runs these tests on tues/thurs. she is on IV nutrition and we r waiting for the doctors to get out of rounds to hear the plan. if i have time i will give another update. keep the prayers rolling they r working..she looks better this morning!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie that is the best news! I was sitting here reading the posts since yesterday p.m. and tears were rolling down my checks. Now they really are! Susan, please know that Sassy will continue to be in my prayers!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

susan is going to try to visit her this evening and stay the whole weekend..this is if the surgery doesnt happen. i think sassy will be so happy to see her, and her sister too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> here's an update...sassy pooped this am yay! and we r 90% sure she is not going to go to surgery. they are testing her for addison's disease this morning and will try to get the endocrinologist to run the test STAT. she ususally only runs these tests on tues/thurs. she is on IV nutrition and we r waiting for the doctors to get out of rounds to hear the plan. if i have time i will give another update. keep the prayers rolling they r working..she looks better this morning![/B]


For some reason I missed that you all were waiting for her to have a BM! Well, I'm so glad she had it!! Yea!!! I guess they'll check to see if anything weird was in it. I hope the good news continues!!!!

Here's a link to info on Addison's disease:

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/cliented/addisons.asp


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ive been off here for a couple days.Im SO SORRY all this is happening to you and Sassy.She is in the best hands she could be,Thank God for that!Big hugs to you and John & Sassy girl















I know it has to be such a relief that Jaimie is there for you. Many prayers fo good news







Will be keeping check for an update.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Still keeping Susan and Sassy and the rest of the family in my prayers. I'm glad that maybe she won't need the surgery after all. I hope they find out very soon what is wrong and that she fully recovers and gets to go home soon.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm still gonna be praying until we get word that the results are in...I hate to hope that ANYTHING is wrong w/ Sassy but at least we'll know what she's gotta do to get better.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry that I have missed all of the posts of this until now. I do hope that she doesn't have to have surgery and that it is something simple. I will now keep an eye on the progress. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sassy.









Take care,
Julia


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, sorry I got home too late to post last night. I am very happy to read Jamie's latest post this a.m. I will continue to hold up Sassy in prayer. She was the first thing that came to mind when I woke up this morning. My heart goes out to you Susan and your family. It is terrifying to have our baby sick. I pray that she will not have to have surgery and they find the problem soon.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OH thank God that Sassy pooped and she looks better the power of prayer is the best







God bless u and take care of you sassy girl... Hope good news keeps rolling in. I am real happy to hear she looks better


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's keep our fingers crossed that surgery is not necessary. I hope that the tests done today bring an answer. I have been praying for poor little Sassy and for Susan and Jamie too. 

K&C's Mom...you are so right. We are all so fortunate to have such a wonderful circle of friends...and I have to be honest and tell you that most everyone here is so non-judgmental...we all care for one another, and our dogs, in an unconditional manner. It is really a special thing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

First the bad news, surgery, than the good news----pooping!














We are thankful for such small things! We'll keep praying for the good doctors and techs to have all the wisdom they need to do the best thing for Sassy, and that Sassy will be given the strength she needs to recover. Hang in there Susan, you are in our prayers too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm glad that Jaimie was able to update you. I had something that I HAD to do this morning and I got home as quickly as I could. I just spoke with the attending on the internal med. service. They were running the test while we spoke but she didn't sound like they would have any results until early next week. She says that doing the surgery if she really has Addisons could cause some complications so she would rather err on the side of caution. They do want to put in an esophageal feeding tube which they will give her a short sedation for. They must have this tube in place for 24 hours before they start feeding her through it. If it really is a gastro problem (and not Addisons) then she will probably start vomitting so that may give some indication of that situation. If she is keeping the food down (and absorbing it, hopefully) then they don't have as much of a rush for the surgery. The Dr. said that they are having to rely on gut feelings because there is an absence of clear indicators at this point. I was happy to hear that she was better this morning. The Dr. was even talking about us taking her home until the early part of the week. I think that will be determined by the feeding tube thing and how she does with that. I want her home, of course, but I don't know if she'd be better off here, or there, where they know what to. Also the Dr. said that we needed to come and see her between 9-10 tomorrow so I guess we won't be able to spend a bunch of time there. I'm going to see if we can get a room and then I guess we'll just hang out in Baton Rouge, waiting to see how much and how long we can see her. 

Please keep the prayers coming. It is looking a little better, but I think that until we know the results of these tests we are still far, far from out of the woods and it still doesn't really explain (to me) why she is refusing to eat......


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that things are at least a little bit better.....you are all still in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby and I are sending big







to Sassy, here's hoping that pooping is a good sign that she is on her way to recovery. The prayers are still coming your way Susan and Sassy and all who are caring for her


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Lots of prayers are coming your way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hey everyone, I'm glad that Jaimie was able to update you. I had something that I HAD to do this morning and I got home as quickly as I could. I just spoke with the attending on the internal med. service. They were running the test while we spoke but she didn't sound like they would have any results until early next week. She says that doing the surgery if she really has Addisons could cause some complications so she would rather err on the side of caution. They do want to put in an esophageal feeding tube which they will give her a short sedation for. They must have this tube in place for 24 hours before they start feeding her through it. If it really is a gastro problem (and not Addisons) then she will probably start vomitting so that may give some indication of that situation. If she is keeping the food down (and absorbing it, hopefully) then they don't have as much of a rush for the surgery. The Dr. said that they are having to rely on gut feelings because there is an absence of clear indicators at this point. I was happy to hear that she was better this morning. The Dr. was even talking about us taking her home until the early part of the week. I think that will be determined by the feeding tube thing and how she does with that. I want her home, of course, but I don't know if she'd be better off here, or there, where they know what to. Also the Dr. said that we needed to come and see her between 9-10 tomorrow so I guess we won't be able to spend a bunch of time there. I'm going to see if we can get a room and then I guess we'll just hang out in Baton Rouge, waiting to see how much and how long we can see her.
> 
> Please keep the prayers coming. It is looking a little better, but I think that until we know the results of these tests we are still far, far from out of the woods and it still doesn't really explain (to me) why she is refusing to eat......[/B]


Susan, thanks for the update. I don't know if this will help explain anything or not but the link I gave a couple posts up from this one says this about Addison's: The signs of Addison’s disease may be severe and appear suddenly, or may occur intermittently and vary in severity. Signs may include weakness, depression, lack of appetite, vomiting, diarrhea, and occasionally increased thirst (polydipsia) and increased urine production (polyuria). So, I can see why they suspect Addison's since she seems to a have a lot of the symptoms....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

still prayin...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, thanks for the update. Sassy seems like she's in good hands. I just wish that every vet could be like Jamie. I can tell she will have a long and bright future ahead of her!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Positive thoughts for sweet Sassy from us too!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan. You can count on continued prayer for Sassy and your family especially, but also importantly prayer for the medical team treating her. May God guide them to the source of the problem and may she make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have been thinking about you and Sassy all day. We will continue to keep the two of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan, I have been offine for a few days and have only now read all these posts regarding poor Sassy.







We hope your news will be good, and send hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayers continue for Sassy! I know this must be so hard to go thru. You can be comforted to know she is in such good hands!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If any of you ever have to go through something like this, I can only hope that you find an angel like Jaimie to ease you along the way.....I can't even tell you how much of a help and comfort she has been to me and to Sassy. I can sleep nights knowing that my little Sassy girl has a guardian. 

Here is the latest update: She has had the feeding tube inserted and they took her down and checked with radiograph to make sure it's seated properly and it is. She is on oxygen now because one lung wasn't fully inflated (that's all part of the intubation w/ the anesthesia). Cat says that she is perkier than she has been. She wanted her little Santa in the oxygen chamber with her....LOL.

Jaimie is going to make sure that we can spend time with Sassy tomorrow morning and evening and Sunday. This is way above and beyond!!!

She might have more to add, but lets all hope this turns out to be Addisons and they can start controlling it. Otherwise we're back to exploratory next week....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> If any of you ever have to go through something like this, I can only hope that you find an angel like Jaimie to ease you along the way.....I can't even tell you how much of a help and comfort she has been to me and to Sassy. I can sleep nights knowing that my little Sassy girl has a guardian.
> 
> Here is the latest update: She has had the feeding tube inserted and they took her down and checked with radiograph to make sure it's seated properly and it is. She is on oxygen now because one lung wasn't fully inflated (that's all part of the intubation w/ the anesthesia). Cat says that she is perkier than she has been. She wanted her little Santa in the oxygen chamber with her....LOL.
> 
> ...


Susan, I'm glad that you'll get to see Sassy tomorrow. Just when the world seems like a horrible place, there are people who come into it who rekindle my faith in mankind.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This is a feeling of total helplessness and I wish that I could do something. I am so glad that Jaimie is there with you. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad that her procedures went well today







. And I'm also so happy that you get to visit with her, that will really be good for her....I can't imagine what these little babies think when we have to leave them at the vet







. Bless her sweet little heart! Continued thoughts and prayer for all involved!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds like Sassy is getting wonderful care. I'm so glad to hear that Sassy has perked up a bit. Still sending out positive thoughts for you and Sassy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sassy was out of O2 when i left..she was sleeping...i woke her up to give her a kiss on the nose then i left. she def was perky in O2 a bunch of us were watching her..she kept running to me







i'm getting so attatched...i hope we can fix her and get her home soon!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is sure good to hear a better report on Sassy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am very pleased that Sassy has Jaimie there to watch over her, and also that she seems perkier, that could only be a good sign.







Thoughts and prayers still coming your way Susan and Sassy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that Sassy seems a little perkier and that you will be able to see her. I am so grateful to Jaimie too for being there for you and Sassy. We will continue to pray. Take care Susan and know that you and Sassy are on our minds and prayed for daily whenever you come to mind which is very often.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just found this thread,I can't believe I missed it. I am praying for you Susan and for sweet Sassy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Susan, I'm glad that you'll get to see Sassy tomorrow. Just when the world seems like a horrible place, there are people who come into it who rekindle my faith in mankind.[/B]


You know that Jaimie has been our champion and our advocate in this situation with Sassy. I don't know what we'd do without her......

Additionally, we are seeing so much humanity and help in Mississippi that I just can't even describe it! Let me give you one tiny example: my parents (retired) drive a nice car but my Dad has an old beat up pickup that has like 30,000 miles on it. He can't part with it because of the low mileage but it is old as the hills. After Thanksgiving they drove it to Home Depot to buy a Christmas tree for their yard (They live in a gorgeous neighborhood and everyone decorates a tree with white lights.) Anyway, they stopped for gas at Wal-Mart and the truck died. It just wouldn't start. So we have these 70 something people who are driving this beater truck at Walmart and the truck has broken down. At LEAST 8 people (all from out of town) stopped to help and some man went into WalMart, bought jumper cables and got them started and on the way. People offered to follow them home, give them money, etc. Of course my folks offered to pay for the cables (refused) and didn't take the money, etc., but they were BOWLED over with the help that they were offered. Mississippi is seeing examples of this day in and day out. This is what people are doing in the wake of Katrina. 

I know there are awful people out there, but in my little world people are wonderful and honest and eager to help. I LOVE IT!!!!!

PS. Only a few more hours till I get to hold my little Sassy!!!! Yay!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I too have been blessed in my life with people who are kind and loving. I am a firm beleiver also that God always provides what is needed...take the care that Jamie is giving your little Sassy....I don't think it is just random that you and Jamie know each other...it is God's way of taking care of Sassy...in this instance Jamie is your angel....and she is many other peoples as well. 

I pray that the time you have with Sassy tomorrow and Sunday is helpful for you, your husband Jolie and Sassy....and that it won't be long until she is home safe and sound. Be safe on your journey

Susan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, for several mornings now, I check in to SM and the tears start flowing from reading this thread. All of the caring and love that we have here is just choking me up .....























Susan, I'm so glad you get to see Sassy this weekend!! ..... still hoping and praying for quick resolution to this nightmare soon.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I just saw this thread - poor Sassy!! We are sending all positive thoughts your way.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan, I am so excited for you getting to see and hold Sassy today. I hope Sadie is not scared by the different smells and going ons. I remember long ago when one of my shelties had a kidney infection. They only gave him 50% chance of making it. I would go by everyday and check on him. I carried his blue raquetball that he obsessed with. It was the best feeling in the world when he would see me and the tail would thump ever so slightly. One day he took him paw and placed it on the blue ball. That is when I knew everything was going to be alright. I pray you will get some kind of sign from Sassy today.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just went to school and came back...sassy looked even better today..i called her name and she actually got up and came to the front of the cage waggin her tail! she gets her first meal this morning..i left before she was fed...had to clean out my car for a little drive i have to take this afternoon. n e ways im fixin to go back so i can be there when susan comes to visit. i cant wait to see how sassy responds to susan being there. its always great to see a sick dog reunited with their owners when they r feeling better.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Great news!!!! I an so happy she is better


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so happy to hear sweet Sassy is feeling a bit better!I know she will be so happy to see her Momma today!Jaimie Thank YOU SO MUCH for being who you are,Susan&John couldnt have a better angel for Sassy!Prayers still coming for all of you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad that Sassy is more active now!! I can't wait to hear the updates when Sassy see's Susan.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Jaimie for the updates. I'm so happy Susan will get to be with Sassy today and look forward to hearing how it goes. We appreciate you so much Jaimie. It makes it so much easier knowing that you are there with Sassy overseeing her care. These babies are so precious that they are family and we are very fortunate to have you as part of this.







For Susan, Sassie and Jaimie.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay, my hotel has high speed.....

We spent about 1.5 hours with Sassy and Jaimie. Sassy won't give me kisses.







But she is clearly comfortable around Jaimie and Cat and that's what matters most. I spent time combing her and she even ran around a little bit with Sadie. Mostly Sadie was involved in all the smells so that occupied her time. At one point Sassy saw a little girl in the waiting room and started barking. It was a little bark and then it turned into a bigger bark, and then Sadie took up the cry and they had a little bark fest. Is was MUSIC. Cat had fed her and she had kept that down. They'll be feeding her 4 times a day through her tube. Each day the amount is increased and by the 4th day she'll be taking her whole daily amount of high calorie food. The tube will stay in until she is eating on her own. We are going back to see her tonight after Jaimie takes care of some of her personal business (yes, the poor woman has a lfe of her very own!!!) My daughter is driving over from Jackson and we'll visit tonight and tomorrow. I do feel better. I just don't know how I'll feel if she doesn't have Addisons. It'll mean that we are back to square one. At least they now have a means of feeding her! I brought my camera so will try and take some photos of Sassy and Sadie and our wonderful Lady M tonight.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan and Jaimie, thanks for the updates. Sounds like little Sassy is at least holding her own today. Isn't it funny that normaly we tell our dogs "no bark" but today it sounds like music? I hope that once she gets some nutrition going into her tummy she will begin to eat on her own. We will continue to carry you and her in our thoughts and prayers. It is so good to hear that at least for today the sun is shining on little Sassy.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan and Jamie,

Thanks so much for such a positive update. I am so glad that at least your little one is eating and even able to voice her concern that a little girl might be invading.







I hope that she continues to improve daily and I too pray that your diagnosis is this Addisons disease. 

May God continue to bless you all.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah!!! You go Sassy! I am so happy that she is doing better. Susan, I have been on the edge of my seat waiting for your updates. I sure hope that everything resolves itself and that Sassy can go home soon. We are all still praying here.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great to hear an update!
Glad that she is getting such great love and care where she is!!!
Will be looking for an update later this evening when I get back home...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan,

I'm so glad to hear that Sassy is doing better. How wonderful to have Jaimie to ensure Sassy recieves the best care possible. I will keep all of you in my thoughts.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

It is so great to check in on Sassy and have encouraging news. I know she has a ways to go but the fact that she is doing better is so nice to hear. I agree re: the barking. I can just imagine how thrilled you were to hear her do that. Take care!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Great new







. I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am glad to hear a positive update!







Cant wait to hear more! 

YAY... pictures!! hehe


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

haha i had my camera (well one of them) and i should have taken it out but i didnt think about it...will make sure to get some tonight!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that Sassy is doing better! I've been traveling today on business but checked in a couple times to see how Sassy was doing. I've got my notebook computer with me so I'll be able to check in once a day at least.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That's fantastic news







and I can't wait to see the pictures too, thanks Susan and Jaimie once again for the updates and good news







and great big







for Sassy


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm delighted to hear that Sassy is receiving such wonderful care and is feeling better!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am glad to hear that Sassy is doing well. Please keep us updated with posts and pictures!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good news!!







Barking, YAY!!














Can't wait to see some pictures! You're all still in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well just got back from our visit tonight...sassy looked even better...but chose to spend most of the time napping in the juicy bag. susan took a couple of pics and im sure she will post them soon. still no kisses for mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well it sure is good to hear warming news. Hopefully Sassy is near a diagnosis and near a speedy road to recovery.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

So happy to hear there is some improvement. Cant wait for pictures.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi Susan,
> 
> I am so happy to hear the good news about Sassy. After I PMed you last night and you mentioned that it seemed to be about her chewing was the problem and not the swallowing, that she is swallowing okay, a thought occured to me. Probably way off the wall on these thoughts. The day that she this first started, could she have somehow gotten bitten by something, either swallowed a bug or spider or bitten by one and had a reaction to it, possible swelling in the throat or mouth.? If all the blood work is coming back normal I cannot see it being Addison's. It is just a hunch, or could she have twisted her neck a wrong way, or maybe if her and Sadie were playing maybe she turned too fast??? Thinking of all options as I know you are wracking your brain apart wanting to know what happened to dear sweet Sassy.
> 
> ...


I'm traveling today and was telling my colleague about Sassy and she then told me about her dog who was in really bad shape and the vet couldn't find anything wrong and he was so bad that they didn't know what else to do but but euthanize him. Her daughter begged her not to and so she waited and that night they found a red spot on him, which the vet later said was most likely a spider bite and this has been a few years ago and he has been healthy ever since! It's coincidental that you mention the bite when my colleague and I were just talking about that possibility!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great to hear the update! I'm so glad to know that Sassy is under such wonderful care


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Sassy is feeling better but I hope that they will be able to find out what is causing this soon. It will be such a relief when she is ready to go home.  Her reaction to Sadie and the barking is sounding closer to normal.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140243
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was pregnant with my first, I spent three days in the hospital due to a spider bite. All tests came back normal, but I felt like I got hit by a ton of bricks. It's at least something to think about. I am glad that Sassy is in her Juicy bag. I am so happy she is to be on the mend.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that Sassy is feeling a bit better........I can't wait to see some pics of her on the mend!!
Best Wishes for her.....Pacino sends butt wags and kisses!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:


> Susan,
> 
> I too have been blessed in my life with people who are kind and loving. I am a firm beleiver also that God always provides what is needed...take the care that Jamie is giving your little Sassy....I don't think it is just random that you and Jamie know each other...it is God's way of taking care of Sassy...in this instance Jamie is your angel....and she is many other peoples as well.
> 
> ...










I agree with Teddy's mom, Jamie is being used by God for you. It makes me smile knowing God loves little Sassy to. Susan we will all continue our prayers for you and Sassy. I am so excited to see pictures. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie is right - still no kisses for me.....oh well, my daughter got kisses and Jaimies got kisses so as long as Sassy is happy then I'm happy. (I'm just a little hurt, but I'm trying to be mature enough to handle it). I appreciate all the suggestions. Until we have a diagnosis early next week we are still playing the waiting game. At least they can give Sassy some food and she seems to be keeping it down. I hope she'll gain an ounce in the next few days. She doesn't go outside so I think it is unlikely it could be a tick or wasp. A spider is possible, but wouldn't I have seen a red spot or a raised spot? She hasn't had anything like that and I groom her daily so I should have noticed. 

I took some photos and will post when I get home tomorrow. We have another visit scheduled for the morning. I'm going to try and get a photo of Cat and Jaimie and their little patient.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> :
> 
> 
> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140060
> ...


Susan, I can't add too much to this. It expresses how I feel. I know God is watching out for Sassy and I expect her to be "our miracle baby" and come through this fine, whatever the diagnosis might be. I look forward to the pictures, but even more so I look forward to when we all celebrate Sassy's full recovery.
Take care of yourself!







To all


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

No kisses sounds like someone is getting her personality back, or developing a little stinker personality







. Holli would do the same to me, so I know the feeling. Great news it sounds like- still thinking of you guys. I've heard of people doing crazy things over a toothache too, or something stuck in a tooth, so the spider bite and such doesnt sound far fetched to me either. Will keep checking in.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I haven't been on lately, poor Sassy







I'm glad shes doing better now, many







s.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay! Mom got kisses today!!!! and sassy looks great today! barkin up a storm. Parker was also there for the visit. he was in love with these two beautiful girls. here are a couple of shots..susan will have more when she gets home.
[attachment=2251:attachment]

[attachment=2248:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. thats Sassy.. WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!
















OOPS.. I didnt see the other pic!! hehe.. WHAT A GREAT PHOTO!!! ALL 3 of them!! SOOOOO cute!!!!! I just love MALTESE!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

They all look great







. It is wonderful news that is is barking and acting like she feels good. What a beautiful set of maltese.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a lovely picture of the three of them together







Sassy is gorgeous and it sure is great to see her up and about and feeling better








Susan I am just extatic that things are progressing well and I pray that there is a simple diagnosis that can be dealt with and a full recovery is on the very near horizon. I am also pleased to see you finally got your kisses, I guess Sassy was saving the best for you








I also would like to say we are so very fortunate to have a great person like Jaimie as a member of this wonderful site, and also thank you Jaimie for giving so much of yourself to make sure Sassy had all the special care she so needed to make such good recovery


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

What beautiful girls and such a handsome young man!!







I hope Sassy gets to come home soon with a clean bill of health!








Jess


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sassy wont go home til they get the test results...prob get the results on tuesday


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! What a beautiful trio!!!! They are ALL so BEAUTIFUL....like a sea of fluff butts when you scroll down to the picture. I LOVE that picture. Susan, I know you are thrilled that Sassy is barking and looking so alert. We will keep the warm thoughts and prayers going your way. Jaimie is an angel in vet clothing







I know you are soooooo pleased to have such a wonderful caring person on your side. Thanks for the update and pictures Jaimie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Yay! Mom got kisses today!!!! and sassy looks great today! barkin up a storm. Parker was also there for the visit. he was in love with these two beautiful girls. here are a couple of shots..susan will have more when she gets home.
> [attachment=2251:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=2248:attachment][/B]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

What a great picture!! All 3 are adorable...makes me want to run out and get 2 more malts







. I am glad Sassy is doing better.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, what a great photographer you are being able to get that picture of the three of them. It looks like a good calender shot to me for January and new beginnings. It is also a comforting picture showing how wonderful veterinarians are these days and the miracles that can happen.







This is for you and the others who helped to make Sassy better and for Susan and her family.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hahaha susan's daughter was holding them together...we have many shots of them three together...none i have parker was looking..maybe susan took better ones...and she took one of Cat sassy and I...Cat is being the goofy girl she is in the photo.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, what a beautiful picture!





















I'm so glad that Sassy's doing well now.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is a photo of Sassy with Cat and Jaimie:










Jaimie's photos of the three were way better than mine. It was so fun! We got to see the gorgeous, handsome Parker, who is the sweetest thing and does tricks! Made my girls look bad, but that's ok. LOL.

I was really happy to get a few nice wet kisses. Things are looking up, but we still have to remember that Sassy isn't voluntarity eating or drinking. She is now getting all of those things through tubes, but something is still wrong and we must find the cause and treat. I don't have the feeling of impending doom like I have had. I am much more hopeful that we'll figure this out and I really hope that surgery won't be a part of the outcome.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lady M, thanks for posting the photos. The three together made me think of Thelma, Louise and Brad Pitt....

Susan, I must have been posting when your post came up. I love the photo...is Jamie on the right or left? It's nice to put a face with a name.

Sassy certainly looks like she is on the mend, but no worry, our prayers will continue. I am so glad that she is keeping her food down because, heaven forbid, if she does need surgery she will be stronger due to the tube feedings.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> Susan, I must have been posting when your post came up. I love the photo...is Jamie on the right or left? It's[/B]


Jaimie is the girl with the shirt that says navy on it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Here is a photo of Sassy with Cat and Jaimie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at those three hot mammas!!!!















No really...that is an AWESOME picture! Definetely one for Sassy's photo book!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww what wonderful pics to see today! the three maltese are just lovely, like olga said, "makes me want two more!!!" parker seems to be looking around as if to say "hey...anyone catch this? i found me two hotties! and they're right next to me! hey!! check this out!!!!"

good to see sassy up and about, even though she still has some ways to go, it's encouraging to see her up and giving noselicks









what a cute trio they are







how lucky to have found such great resources thru this board, big yays for jaimie (who is probably getting a well-deserved big head over this LOL). 































"awl you need is wub, wub. wub is awl you need!" -- the buttercup


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Jamie when your residency is done, I hope you'll consider moving to central NJ to practice!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh I was so happy to see that photo! What a darling threesome! It did make me sad to see the "medical tubes" and the taped leg.. but it looks like Sassy is beig a great little patient.
I also had to add when I saw Cat..I was taken back..she looks so much like our vet! She looks like she could be her sister! The resembelence is uncanny.
I pray that Sassy is soon home and back to her little "Sassy-self" .

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

man i look aweful...please excuse my lack of sleep look!







the stray cat me and my husband took in over xmas kept us up last nite crying








where r yesterdays pics?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Jamie when your residency is done, I hope you'll consider moving to central NJ to practice![/B]


Ditto.... PLEEEZ


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The 3 Musketeers!!














Absolutely gorgeous pups!! I'm glad Sassy is doing better and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a quick diagnosis!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the photos! Sadie and Sassy are beautiful, and Parker, as always is so handsome! I love him everytime I walk in the kitchen and see my calendar! It is wonderful to put a face to the name. I'm so glad Sassy is doing better, and I will keep praying for NO problems! If she gets better without finding anyting wrong, then YEA!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That is a great photo of Parker, Sassie, & Sadie! I hope Sassie gets well soon & can enjoy playing with Sadie again!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

SO glad she is doing better!!!





















And great pic of the 3 of them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love the pictures of the three furbabies. They are all so cute. Sassy is looking better, bet she missed her family. Jamie, Yuma is short on vets. They had a big write up in the local paper. Just think 75 today







Susan I am still praying


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor little Sassy! I just finished catching up on this thread and I'm so glad to hear she is doing a bit better. My prayers are with you two. It's so nice that you have Lady M there taking care of you all. I hope Sassy starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Those are great pictures. I love being able to see the two girls with Mr. Parker. I enjoyed seeing the picture of Jamie and Cat. Their expressions show they are just delighted with caring for this little girl.
Susan, I will continue to pray for Sassy and all of those involved. It is great to see that Sassy is feeling better. One more step closer to getting diagnosed, treated and back to her cute little self. Those kisses must have been a great treat. Thanks Jaimie for the pictures and for being there and taking care of our little Sassy. We are so blessed to have you.







To all.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Jamie, I heard my vet (also an LSU alumni) is going to retire to spend more time with her young sons. She is only in her 30's. Ever consider Hot Springs, AR?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u gus r the best...hey if it doesnt snow where n e of u live let me know..that is hubby's requirement


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Dr Jaimie is getting to be one hot, in-demand diva Vet! Of course, there is no place anyone would rather be than Cleveland, Ohio...land of opportunity, layoffs, and depression and poverty!!! Though in 2005, Detroit bumped us from being the nations #1 poorest large city....things are looking up! LOL

When do you graduate, Jaimie? And can you handle the possibility of graduating in front of hundreds of maltese moms...and their small white fluffy dogs?!?!?!? Methinks you'd have the largest cheering section there























Of course, I'd be running the margarita stand (complete with Louisiana-approved "go-cups" for those wanting to take theirs "to go") inside the event...

ann marie and the "hey! you just gave jaimie a reason to STAY in weezyanna! we dont have 'go-cups' for 'ritas up HERE!!!" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've already put in my request for a relocation to the once lovely Mississippi Gulf Coast and there is plenty of work for her hubby, too. I'm going to ask around to see if vets are hiring......Back off people - she's coming my way.....LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I've already put in my request for a relocation to the once lovely Mississippi Gulf Coast and there is plenty of work for her hubby, too. I'm going to ask around to see if vets are hiring......Back off people - she's coming my way.....LOL[/B]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've already put in my request for a relocation to the once lovely Mississippi Gulf Coast and there is plenty of work for her hubby, too. I'm going to ask around to see if vets are hiring......Back off people - she's coming my way.....LOL[/B]

















Well Tallahassee is looking for a Vet. That is only 2 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> u gus r the best...hey if it doesnt snow where n e of u live let me know..that is hubby's requirement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does your hubby do, Jaimie?? And we love, love, love the west coast (especially northern California) -- no snow







. Are applying for jobs now? I am sure you will do well









Continued well wishes for Sassy and hoping that she can go home soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hubs an architect...he has a prob with earthquakes though..make his buildings fall haha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm out of town on a business trip (what a way to spend the weekend) and I've been out of the loop a little bit but I am so glad to hear that Sassy is holding her own and the picture of Sadie, Sassy and Parker is just darling... I love it. Love the pic of Lady M, Cat and Sassy, too.

Susan, I understand what you mean about still not knowing the cause of Sassy's initial problems. I sure hope they find out something soon....I'm so glad, though, that the feeding tube is working and that she is keeping the food down... that is a blessing. Even though tomorrow I won't be able to get on to my laptop until late to see how she is doing, I will be thinking of her......


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> hubs an architect...he has a prob with earthquakes though..make his buildings fall haha[/B]

















Wait...but don't the earthquakes create more work too??


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Aawww, the photo of the three together is just too precious for words.







I'm glad to hear Sassy is better, and am sure you'll have a clear diagnostic soon...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote to Tallahassee for me too! That's about 2 1/2 hours for me too!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

But Arkansas is called the Natural State. Not much snow here!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Susan,
I'm so happy to see that Sassy is improving. The pictures of the three together are just great. You are so lucky to have "our resident vet" there to look after your little one.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> hubs an architect...he has a prob with earthquakes though..make his buildings fall haha[/B]


well then:
a) he'll never be out of work, and 







Parker can start earning his keep by being a Search and Rescue dog, he'd look stunning in a little orange vest and boots! Or rather, he can just SUPERVISE the S&R teams







Yeah, i think we'd rather have him just supervise...

ann marie and the "someone please take the keyboard away from my mom, she's had too much (diet coke) to drink tonight" buttercup


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Those pics are great. Sassy looks so beautiful, you can't even tell anything is wrong. I sure hope that you get some answers soon and the baby gets to go home.







It probably feels like you won the lottery when you got those sweet kisses from her. I'm so glad she's feeling better and perkier. I know how hard it is to leave them in the hospital. Still praying for some really good news soon!!


P.S. Jaimie, no snow in Mobile Alabama and no earthquakes either, hint hint!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hubs an architect...he has a prob with earthquakes though..make his buildings fall haha[/B]


There are nooo earthquakes here in NJ!! hehe... PLUS... we are near NYC or PA.. great places for work!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm with Kodie's Mom...and our beaches are wonderful too! Plus there is so much construction going on here it's crazy. Monmouth and Ocean Counties are booming. Most smaller homes that are sold around here get knocked down so larger homes can be built. Too bad we did our renovations about two years ago...the architect's fees alone were about 10% of the overall project cost. And just to give you an idea, our project ran a bit over $200 per square foot. Just something to think about... And as Kodie's Mom points out, we're an hour and a half from Philly and an hour outside of NYC. While we do get some snow, it's never really enough to cause much problems.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140688
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acutally wasn't there an earthquake there about 2 years ago?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooooooooo... not where i live


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u guys r crazy...now lets get back to well wishes for miss sassy!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We live on a major fault line...(but no major earthquakes yet...*knock on wood!*)
We also could use a small animal doctor to help relieve the livestock vets around here. I think I remember you saying the horses weren't your favorite?! Right?
My children will attest to VERY little snow....if any!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, where I live there was one... The ground did rumble a little, enough for things on my shelves to move a bit and for a couple of pictures to fall off the walls..



> u guys r crazy...now lets get back to well wishes for miss sassy![/B]


Yes, yes....we all DO wish Miss Sassy well!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140837
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acutally wasn't there an earthquake there about 2 years ago?
[/B][/QUOTE]
nooooooooooo... not where i live








[/B][/QUOTE]
I remember reading about one 2-3 years ago. A lady I worked with lived in NJ but worked in NYC. I remember emailing her asking if it was near her. She hadn't heard anything about it but it was on CNN's website or soemthing like that. 

We had an earthquake in the midwest last year or the year before. It was centered in IL someplace but you could feel it in IA & WI. Oreo woke my mom up around the time it happened.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was glad to read that Sassy was looking good and feeling better. I hope you get an answer soon as to what is causing her problem . I LOVE the picture of the 3 fluff-butts. It is too cute for words.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I apologize for being so late to the thread....I just read through all 19 pages








My thoughts and prayers go out to Sassy and Susan.







I can't even imagine all the stress







you have been going through, Susan. (((((((((((((Susan and Sassy))))))))))))))))...and a hug for Jamie for being so kind. (((((((((((((Jamie))))))))))))))))))


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been reading this thread for a few days now, not knowing how to respond..

Susan, you have been so strong throughout all of this, and how lucky you are to have Jaimie! I am hopeful for a quick diagnosis + recovery for little Sassy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How is Sassy doing?? Any results back on her tests? During my rounds today I was thinking about her and I was wandering if its Addison's disease, wouldn't her electrolytes be effected (like potassium and sodium)?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there is an atypical form of addisons that is what is believed to be what she has. no results yet...hopefully tomorrow..the holiday kinda slowed things down. i saw her this morning..she looks great...cried when i closed her cage though







but that means she is feeling better. waiting for another BM now haha since she has been getting food in her tummy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> there is an atypical form of addisons that is what is believed to be what she has. no results yet...hopefully tomorrow..the holiday kinda slowed things down. i saw her this morning..she looks great...cried when i closed her cage though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I posted, I was thinking that if its early Addison's I guess the electrolytes may not show changes and if its late, maybe there is already been compensation?? I didn't realize there were different types of Addison's disease, but they all affect the adrenal gland? I think JFK (the president who was killed) had Addison's -- that's why he looked very tanned by the way







.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there is primary (adrenal) and secondary (pituitary). atypical is a form of primary. Primary involves both the mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid portions of the adrenal gland...atypical is just the glucocorticoid portion...it can progress to both parts and it can also stay the same. it is the mineralcorticoid portion that causes the electrolyte imbalance, so that is why atypical addisons patients dont have electrolyte embalances.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, Olga, he did have Addison's. Jamie I am glad to hear that Sassy is doing better! What is the treatment if it is Addison's?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there r a couple of different treatments..if it is just atypical form then she will just need a low safe dose of prednisone..if it transforms in to regular primary addisons then there is a shot she can get once a month until she is regulated then it is only once every three months. they have an excellent prognosis


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> there is primary (adrenal) and secondary (pituitary). atypical is a form of primary. Primary involves both the mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid portions of the adrenal gland...atypical is just the glucocorticoid portion...it can progress to both parts and it can also stay the same. it is the mineralcorticoid portion that causes the electrolyte imbalance, so that is why atypical addisons patients dont have electrolyte embalances.[/B]


Yeah, but I guess for people we don't call both Addison's. Mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid are hormones produced by the adrenal, not parts of adrenal...

Okay, I am going to get my little medicine pocketbook so I can stop making stuff up. There are 2 types of adrenal insufficiency... Addison's is the primary, adrenocortical disease and there is secondary adrenal insufficiency where pituitary doesn't secrete ACTH. The terminology may be different for people but hyponatremia (low sodium) is a symptom of both types of adrenal insufficiency. Primary adrenal insufficiency (Addison's) is characterized by hyperkylemia (elevated potassium). Of course this is all probably different for dogs, but at least I read something tonight.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I sure hope we have a diagnosis tomorrow. I hate to sound like I'm wishing this on my little Sassy, but I am so scared that we'll be back to square one with no idea what is going on. She is getting nourishment but I doubt she'll voluntarity eat until we get her some treatment for whatever ails her. At least the Addisons is controllable. Then, of course, I'll have to go forward with getting Sadie tested. She has been real down today - I guess she is confused that we saw Sassy, but didn't bring her home.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

So in lay terms, with proper medication it looks like Sassy is going to be fine? I sure hope that's the case. 

Oh and Olga, central Jersey is a wonderful place to practice medicine (human kind)! Wouldn't that be wonderful, Kodie's Mom? We could have both Jamie and Olga here!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, I'm sad to hear that Sadie is feeling down, poor little thing, she misses her sister!!







Hopefully it will only be a couple of days until they are reunited!!







Still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> So in lay terms, with proper medication it looks like Sassy is going to be fine? I sure hope that's the case.
> 
> Oh and Olga, central Jersey is a wonderful place to practice medicine (human kind)! Wouldn't that be wonderful, Kodie's Mom? We could have both Jamie and Olga here![/B]


Thanks saltymalty, but since I am doing pathology (and will hopefully stay in academics), I can receive specimens (slides of tumors, etc) from all over US.

Jaimie,

Back to the addison's problem. Glucocoticoid is cortisol and mineralocoticoid is aldosterone (I can't believe I have forgotten this already) and both are produced by adrenal cortex. Cortisol is affected in Cushing's syndome which I didn't think Sassy could have since she hasn't gained weight, right (rather lost weight)? Of course weight is not the only symptom. What kind of diagnosing test is she getting (is ACTH being measured or cortisol)? OKay, I really should stop since this may all be different for dogs vs people. But its a great review for me since I have always found all this stuff confusing.

Susan,

I am sorry that you and Sassy and Sadie have to go through this. I hope she can be home soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Yeah, but I guess for people we don't call both Addison's. Mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid are hormones produced by the adrenal, not parts of adrenal...[/B]


parts meaning the different zones.... a little TMI for most 
Outermost - Zona Granulosa: secretes aldosterone [aldosterone is responsible for sodium balance and effectively, control of the ECF volume]

Middle - Zona Fasciculata: secretes glucocorticoids (cortisol 16-20 mg per 24 hours and corticosterone 4mg in 24 hours) [glucosorticoids are involved in controlling the stress response and also for the control of metabolism].

Inner - Zona Reticularis: secretes androgens.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Yeah, but I guess for people we don't call both Addison's. Mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid are hormones produced by the adrenal, not parts of adrenal...[/B]


parts meaning the different zones.... a little TMI for most 
Outermost - Zona Granulosa: secretes aldosterone [aldosterone is responsible for sodium balance and effectively, control of the ECF volume]

Middle - Zona Fasciculata: secretes glucocorticoids (cortisol 16-20 mg per 24 hours and corticosterone 4mg in 24 hours) [glucosorticoids are involved in controlling the stress response and also for the control of metabolism].

Inner - Zona Reticularis: secretes androgens.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jaimie,

We posted this at the same time. But I still don't understand...if cortisol is involved, it would make it be Cushing's syndrome, which although doesn't have electrolyte abnormalities, has weight gain, glucose intolerance (diabetes in some cases), hypertension, etc as symptoms. Is it same for dogs? I thought Sassy wasn't eating and loosing weight? If aldosterone is involved (as 2 types of adrenal insufficiencies I mentioned), then electrolytes abnormalities are seen. Is this just all different for doggies?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cushings is over production...addisons is underproduction.they are total opposites both involve cortisol..one is too much and one is too little.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> cushings is over production...addisons is underproduction.they are total opposites both involve cortisol..one is too much and one is too little.[/B]


I guess the definition must be different in dogs. While cushing's is hypercortisolism (excess cortisol), addison's (primary adrenal insufficiency) involves significant decrease of aldosterone (or ACTH from pituitary as in secondary adrenal insifficiency). Which still leads me back to my original question, if aldosterone is involved, the electrolytes would be affected, right? If its only cortisol that's involved, as in Cushing's, then the symptoms are different.

This is from Cecil's textbook of medicine: 

"The major clinical manifestations of mineralocorticoid deficiency are hyponatremia, hyperkalemia, and mild metabolic acidosis. These disorders can lead to profound muscle weakness and cardiac arrhythmias."

So, you are saying that aldosterone is not involved, that why electrolytes are normal, only cortisol is involved? I thought that cortisol excess gives different symptoms (as in Cushing's). Cortisol underproduction would be accompanied by aldosterone underproduction and thus would still see some changes in electrolytes.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

why does cortisol and aldosterone have to accompany each other?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Maybe these are just too different in dogs and people and you can't really compare.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

maybe


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its the same test but there r results that will give u a definite answer...if it were a possible result, then there r other tests to be run....we ran the ACTH stim test...there is also a dexamethasone supression test. its easier to read for addisons...b/c u take a sample..give the drug..then take another sample....if the body doesnt produce cortisol in response to drug given then they are addisonsian. ACTH stim test is the gold standard for addisons. for cushings u have to run mutiple tests at times to get a diagnosis.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I guess I will be checking my computer constantly to check on Sassy's diagnosis. I hope that Sadie is alright and that she isn't sick too. Since they are sisters, could Sadie have the same condition?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if a dog is on too high of a dose of prednisone then yes they can have iatrogenic (caused my doctor) cushings....but as long as she is on a low dose of pred this wont happen. dogs with addisons have an excellent prognosis


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I guess I will be checking my computer constantly to check on Sassy's diagnosis. I hope that Sadie is alright and that she isn't sick too. Since they are sisters, could Sadie have the same condition?[/B]


Julia, my understanding is that Addisons is probably genetic but not very often seen. I would guess that if Sassy has a positive diagnosis we would need to have Sadie screened as well. With Addisons they don't handle stress very well because their body can't make the hormone it needs to help them through. And stress can be good stress (Christmas) and bad stress (going to the vet, groomer). So if the Addisons is present but not diagnosed then things like surgery can be very dangerous. Once they have medication then you learn to boost the meds in times of stress and then ease off when things settle down. This keeps them from getting out of whack. We would need to know if Sadie had the problem even if she doesn't seem to have symptoms (yet).


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> there is primary (adrenal) and secondary (pituitary). atypical is a form of primary. Primary involves both the mineralcorticoid and glucocorticoid portions of the adrenal gland...atypical is just the glucocorticoid portion...it can progress to both parts and it can also stay the same. it is the mineralcorticoid portion that causes the electrolyte imbalance, so that is why atypical addisons patients dont have electrolyte embalances.[/B]


but of course!









seriously though....i'm glad YOU'RE the one with the medical knowledge, because i'm not 100% certain i'm reading english here...

ann marie and the "ha. see, 11 yrs of college and my mommy isnt any brighter than me!" buttercup


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

big hugs to sassy and sadie, i'm sure they are having a terribly difficult time away from one another without understanding what's going on. the buttercup sends peanutbutternoselicks and a standing invitation to visit sunny cleveland ohio for a playdate

















we wub you!
ann marie and the buttercup, who wants sassy to come home and be better SOOOOOOON!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141158
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. I have a question... you mention 'stress'... what does the stress cause in Addisons? For example... if Sassy went to the groomers... (bad stress).. what happens to her? I guess.. what symptoms does it cause?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking for an update this morning.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Got caught up from the weekend. The picture of the three is adorable! Glad to hear that Sassy seems to be feeling better. Hopefully, Sadie is not so sad today. Will be awaiting any and all updates!

Jaimie, you could be a traveling vet - that way we all would be able to use you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been away for a long weekend and have been worrying about our Sassy. I read all 21 pages and it sounds like Sassy is doing much, much better, thank heavens. God bless Jaime, her own special guardian angel!

Sounds like it is most likely Addison's, huh? The receptionist at my doctor's office has a Maltese with Addision's. Scarlett was much older (10) when she was diagnosed, though. She is doing very well.

I will keep the prayers coming for Sassy!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

There is good news and bad news (not too bad). Sassy is much better this morning and though she still won't eat she is beginning to show some interest in food. She had a normal BM and the food that they are giving her through her tube seems to be giving her energy and her little Sassy attitude is returning. 

The bad news is that Endocrinology has misplaced the samples and can't read the test results and the test must be rerun. Luckily we are happy with this turn of events because Jaimie had given us some info to read on the way home from Baton Rouge about Addisons. One of the things that was cautioned in this article was that if a dog has recently taken a steroid the test could yield a false negative. She had a small dose of Pred no Wed. morning and they did the test on Friday. John and I had already agreed that if it came back negative and they wanted to do abdominal surgery, we would ask that they retake the test to be safe. Now she has been off Pred long enough that we should get a reliable result from the test AND the Endocrin people feel badly that they messed up and ware going to read the results immediately. We should know something by early afternoon. I will update more later. Keep the positive energy and prayers coming.......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Many prayers and hopeful and positive thoughts still coming your way


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update Susan. I've been thinking of you and Sassy







I'm just so glad that Sassy is getting such wonderful care, we will keep Sassy in our thoughts









Great pics you guys!! Thank you Jaimie for taking such great care of little Sassy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hugs







prayers







positve energy







toes&fingers crossed








Thanks Susan for the update,will be on the lookout for the next one.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chloe and Katie are sending hugs and kisses to Sassy and wishing her a speedy recovery. Their Mom, (me)is sending them too.























Lynda


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Is the test a bloodtest? I hate it that Sassy has to go through more testing, but like you said it actually is a good thing in this case. i will be anxiously awaiting the results.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u should have seen her this morning..acting like a crazy girl wanting all the attention in the room. I gave her lots of kisses and she kissed me for the first time while holding her (usually she would kiss me if i leaned to her while she was standing). she is def. feeling better!

yes it is a blood test...but they dont have to stick her..she has a long catheter they pull it from, so she doesnt feel a thing. she just thinks she is getting more attention haha


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers are coming your way!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

So glad that the new testing will be relatively quick. The waiting is so difficult....days and nights filled with "what ifs" that I do hope the wait is almost over for all of you. 

I am glad that the nutrition that Sassy is getting through the tube is returning some of her spirit and energy. 

Know that my prayers are a constant and will remain until you are all safe at home with the condition under control...

Susan


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan. We will continue to pray for Sassy and everyone involved with her. I eagerly await each day on news of little Sassy and look forward to the day she is diagnosed and on her way to total recovery and back home with you.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news this afternoon!! Thoughts and prayers continue!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Lordy, what a roller coaster! I am glad to hear she's feeling better though...I am sorta jealous that Jaimie gets all of those kisses from such a gorgeous baby.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so gald to hear that Sassy is giving kisses! That's my way of telling if L.E. is feeling ok or not too







Puppy kisses are the best!

I hope they are able to diagnos her soon and that she can go home soon. I'm sure Sadie misses her terribly.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I am so glad that she's perking up! I am eagerly awaiting your next post and I continue to pray for all of you!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad she is feeling better. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i need to stop going in ICU..everytime she sees me she starts barking up a storm...I go give her some love and i have to run out of the room. no news on the test yet..we r still waiting.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaime, thank you so much for keeping us updated. And, of course, being Sassy's special angel through this whole ordeal!

You confirm what I have always known, that vets are indeed special people!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update....I was getting worried.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they just called Susan...sassy is negative....they r going to try to re ultrasound her to see if they missed n e thing


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's definately not Addisons then? So it's back to the drawing board?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah and they even found the samples from the first time and ran both..both were negative


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> they just called Susan...sassy is negative....they r going to try to re ultrasound her to see if they missed n e thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got home. I am glad to hear that Sassy doesn't have Addison's although I still felt like I had some questions regarding the methods of diagnosis. But don't you guys do CT scans or MRIs? Those are much more sensitive than ultrasound or x-rays.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we have CT...but these guys r too tiny so see some things


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So what in the world are we going to do now? My poor dog has to be the one with the weird problem. I am so frustrated. Jaimie, is it worth going to Auburn for an MRI?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> we have CT...but these guys r too tiny so see some things[/B]


Really? Its been a year since my peds rotation but I thought that babies get CT scans all the time (at least the sick ones in the hospital)...I could be wrong. I should stop this/there is no point in constantly comparing vet/human medicine. I just love little doggies and then I am also a med student and somehow I try to merge my interests. Sorry.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry that you still do not have a diagnosis. Please know that many prayers are still coming your way until your baby is home and well. At least she is showing signs of feeling better. I know how hard this must be for you. Remember to take care of yourself also.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Back to the drawing board......G**h I wish they could come up with something. A normal happy dog doesn't quit eating for no reason. They will, they will! We will just have to pray harder. So sorry this is so long for you and for Sassy. I think Jaimie has stolen her heart, or a little piece of it, and she is basically happy there it sounds like, so it is probably hardest on you! Does this mean exploratory?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry there isn't a diagnosis.....I can't imagine what you're going through......continuing the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry that you still don`t know what it is. I hope they find out soon so she can be treated and get back to her normal life. Not knowing is awful


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Unfortunately the more stuff that they rule out that is treatable....the more my stomach starts to hurt. If you look at all the causes of anorexia in dogs it just isn't good. I spoke to my own vet who concurs that at this point an exploratory is probably the most expedient way to go. He says that doing an exploratory at a teaching hospital, like LSU, is probably the safest and best way there is for that type of procedure.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh me!








This was not the news I was looking for at the end of a VERY long day...









I can't even begin to imagine what you must be feeling right now Susan...
All I can say is that my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and hope that they figure out what is wrong with poor Sassy very soon...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

oh Susan I am so sorry to hear you are back at what seems like square one....but it is not, they have done much to get this far so you are getting closer to an answer...try and keep a stiff upper lip as they say. I am sure you must just be so hyper and an upset stomach on your part is not a surprise at all. I wish there was something that I could say that would make it better, but all I can offer is Prayers and so many good wishes it hurts. 

All across the country there are people who are praying for Sassy and you and your family....keep in mind that we all love you.

Susan


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

My heart dropped when I read the most recent update..

I'm sorry, Susan. This must be terribly frustrating for you. I hope they find the cause soon









I didn't realize dogs could be anorexic?? Do they think this could be Sassy's problem?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I'm still out of town and checking in when I can. I am stunned to hear the latest news. I'm trying to find a kernel of something positive and maybe it is that by waiting for the surgery she is stronger to undergo it since she has been getting nourishment for a couple days now. So, it seem like she is better able to handle the surgery now that she has had the feeding tube.

My thoughts are with you and Sassy.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Susan







I'm sorry you still don't have any answers. Our thoughts are still with you and Sassy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan,
I know it has to be terribly frustrating that there is not yet a difinitive dx.
It is however amazing that she seems to be stronger, perkier, and little steps of improvement each day. With her having at least interest in food is a good sign too I would think.
As was mentioned... all this 'delay" may well be for a reason... and the reason is for a better outcome in the end for little Sassy.
The prayers continue for you both!

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan, I am so sorry you did not get the answer to Sassy's problems...we will continue to pray for Sassy and you and your family


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I was doing some research on the Internet and wonder, based on my reading, if she could have lost her sense of smell. From what I read, dogs will not eat if they can't smell the food. It may be why she didn't give you kisses... maybe she couldn't smell you ??? Just thought I'd mention this... just in case.....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher, I had also thought about the smell thing, but Jaimie says she smells her before giving kisses and she smells her food and then turns away.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for the problem in diagnosis. Prayers and good thoughts for you and Sassy will continue.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh dear, this is so frustrating. At least with a diagnostic you know what you are up against. Can you remember what happened in the days before she started to stop eating ? Maybe it could give you a clue.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Poor Susan. Our thoughts continue to be with you and Miss Sassy and hope for a very quick and complete recovery!!!!!

am & the bc


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan I am soooo sorry! I know you were expecting some kind of answer today. The waiting is most often the hardest, but maybe time is the answer here. I wish I had words that would truly comfort you in these dark hours, but please know that we will continue to keep little Sassy and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I'm so sorry that there is not better news. I can't even imagine what you must be feeling at this point. We will continue to pray and trust that the end result will be good news and well worth the wait.
In the meantime, please know that our thoughts and many prayers are with you and your family. Also with the medical team trying to find out the correct diagnosis. You have always been so supportive of me and Belle that I wish there was more that I could offer. Hugs & Kisses to all of you.







You will remain in our thoughts and prayers until our "Sassy Girl" is well!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan...my heart goes out to you. I hope you find an answer soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Susan,Im so sorry you didnt get an answer today







Stay strong and believe that in the end Sassy will be her sweet self again.I know how gut wrenching this has to be for you & John,but remember there are many,many ppl praying for you all and will continue to do so. Big














for you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am so sorry that there still is no answer for Sassy, I will keep praying that there is just some little thing missed that will show up soon and they will be able to treat Sassy accordingly. 
Prayers and positive thoughts going to Sassy, Susan and family:grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news today? I am worried sick. Best wishes and lots of prayers for Sassy girl. 
Could it be just like humans that she simply doesn`t want to eat? OMG!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is the latest update on Sassy - SHE IS COMING HOME! They repeated the bloodwork and the ultrasound and the doctor doesn't feel that there is enough to indicate surgery at this time. So, they suggested that she come home and I feed and water through her tube and then we'll reevaluate in a week. I guess that we'll watch bowel movement and weight and see what happens. They had submitted another urinalysis and were waiting on results. They were also asking that ortho recheck her today since she's been off the prednisone for a week.

I have mixed feelings. They said that they could do surgery if we wanted them to, but their preference was to see how she does and if, once home, she shows interest in food. Obviously we aren't in favor of unwarranted surgery. I'm thrilled that she can come home, but I sure do wish I had some sort of answer. I think that since she has been given food and has perked up that they may be doing the right thing not to rush in and do surgery. I'll be most interested to get Jaimie's take on the situation...

But for right this minute I get to have my little Sassy come home tomorrow!!! Yay!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

There's no place like home!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! Coming home?!







That is great news!!!!!









I know it must be frustrating/disheartening to still not have any answers! It seems so odd that nothing in any test is showing signs of what to look for. Crazy!









I will continue to pray and keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy to see that your little one is coming home with you. I'm not one to feed "people food" I'm eating, but sometime this has worked for me. Two years ago, I had a little one who almost died. I had her in the car with me while I was eating chicken strips. She showed an interest, and I gave her some. So, for over a week, I bought her fresh chicken strips at the place to get her back to eating. Hey, if she wants fresh moose, go shoot one.














Do whatever it takes to get her back to her old self.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm so happy to see that your little one is coming home with you. I'm not one to feed "people food" I'm eating, but sometime this has worked for me. Two years ago, I had a little one who almost died. I had her in the car with me while I was eating chicken strips. She showed an interest, and I gave her some. So, for over a week, I bought her fresh chicken strips at the place to get her back to eating. Hey, if she wants fresh moose, go shoot one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure it's not the chocolate variety of mousse.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm so glad your girl is coming home today.
I will say an extra prayer for you and your baby tonight.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm at least glad she gets to come home....but just wish there was an answer...














Thoughts and prayers still coming your way!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you made a wise decision. No need to rush into surgery until you see how she does on her own. And I know that she'll be soooooo glad to be home!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad she is coming home. Hopefully, this will be the best medicine for her and she will be back to her ole' self in no time.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe Sassy coming home will do the trick! Maybe this was some kind of strange fluck that will never be figured out and she will start eating & drinking on her own when she gets home!Prayers still coming that in the end all wil be well!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I'm glad she is coming home. But I truly understand your frustration at not having a diagnosis. This situation reminds me so much of when my dearly departed Rosebud had very weird blood work and had exploratory surgery, bone marrow biopsy and was at the state univ. veterinary teaching hospital for several days. They finally released her after being there for a week or so because they couldn't find the cause of her problem. My vet (not the one I use now) did follow up blood work every few days and her blood was lipemic (too much fat in it) and this is a symptom of low thyroid. Four months after the exploratory surgery, it was determined that she had low thyroid and a simple pill cured her and she lived for 9 more years... I sure hope an easy "fix" is found for precious Sassy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt rush into surgery with kodie either... and still have no need to... kodie acts healthy.. soo why would i do a liver biospy?!?







no way! 

I'm very happy to hear that Sassy can come home!







I bet she will be EXTRA spoiled when she gets home.. hehe







I can just imagin your excitment at this point.. you have to wait until tomorrow to get her.... ehhhhh... it was the hardest waiting over night to go get kodie!! Try to stay busy!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying that Sassy's homecoming will be the "best-medicine" and she'll get back to eating on her own... and all will be well.
I understand how you feel with things sort of in limbo as to what s going on.... I know many times I almost went nuts waiting for test results.. I want answers NOW! ...unfortunately it doesn't always work that way.
Will keep looking for 'Sassy-Updates".


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I am frustrated with no diagnosis, but I want to make sure that I say that the folks at LSU have been wonderful. Lots of doctors have consulted on Sassy's case and I really appreciate that they aren't rushing to do surgery without giving her a chance to get stronger and see what happens. We know that she's had cage rest for a week. She may have hurt herself somehow and now has had time to heal with the rest. Maybe this will all recur and they'll be a better indication of how to proceed. Jaimie asked me last night if I was sorry that I'd brought her to LSU and my answer was a resounding "NO!" My vet is wonderful, but he just doesn't have the capability to test and check on things like they can at a teaching hospital. I also feel like they are letting her come home to see how things go. If she is not eating in two weeks, I think they'll expect her to come back for more tests and the exploratory would be done at that time. I am supposed to get her right back there if she starts vomiting or having diarrhea or shows any signs of going downhill. 

On another note, I contacted the breeder. I had hoped for a resolution before contacting her, but in desperation decided that maybe she would have been in touch with the owner of Sassy's brother and wanted to see if he'd had any problems. She is taking this very seriously and wrote me two emails and called me. She had already contacted the owner of Sassy's sire and they are all waiting to see if this is a genetic problem. This is exactly the sort of reaction I expect and appreciate from a breeder who is trying to be responsible and ethical in their breeding program.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way to go Sassy! Now eat, you little bugger!







Seriously, I'd kill the moose or whatever she likes best. Gotta get those taste buds goin'

Susan, do I remember correctly.......isn't your husband a physcian? I know there's a lot of difference in little dogs and humans, but it should help with the tubes and such.

It will be wonderful for you and for little Sassy to be home together. I pray that it will be the tonic she needs to spur her on the way to good health.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She will certainly feel better at home, that always helps a lot! I agree with HappyB, offer her a variety to see if she is interested in any food.
Best wishes!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks everyone. I am frustrated with no diagnosis, but I want to make sure that I say that the folks at LSU have been wonderful. Lots of doctors have consulted on Sassy's case and I really appreciate that they aren't rushing to do surgery without giving her a chance to get stronger and see what happens. We know that she's had cage rest for a week. She may have hurt herself somehow and now has had time to heal with the rest. Maybe this will all recur and they'll be a better indication of how to proceed. Jaimie asked me last night if I was sorry that I'd brought her to LSU and my answer was a resounding "NO!" My vet is wonderful, but he just doesn't have the capability to test and check on things like they can at a teaching hospital. I also feel like they are letting her come home to see how things go. If she is not eating in two weeks, I think they'll expect her to come back for more tests and the exploratory would be done at that time. I am supposed to get her right back there if she starts vomiting or having diarrhea or shows any signs of going downhill.
> 
> On another note, I contacted the breeder. I had hoped for a resolution before contacting her, but in desperation decided that maybe she would have been in touch with the owner of Sassy's brother and wanted to see if he'd had any problems. She is taking this very seriously and wrote me two emails and called me. She had already contacted the owner of Sassy's sire and they are all waiting to see if this is a genetic problem. This is exactly the sort of reaction I expect and appreciate from a breeder who is trying to be responsible and ethical in their breeding program.[/B]



You know I'm not surprised at all that you have both the sire and dam's owners there for you. Both these ladies are tops, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so glad Sassy is coming home, but on the other hand I am so sorry you still have no answers.

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I am so glad that Sassy is coming home. Hopefully, she will get back to normal on her own and that will be the end of this experience for all of you. Although it is frustrating if you never find out what caused the problem, but it would be so wonderful if she just gets back to normal and doesn't have to have any surgeries. Maybe the rest did help her, so Sassy please EAT, and poop and play!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Susan,

Do you think this could possibly be related to the hurricane situation....having to leave your house, staying in a different place etc.? I wonder if it could be an anxiety thing....just throwing that out there. I just keep praying that she'll return to normal after she gets back home to her family


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I am glad that Sassy is able to go home but this illness is such a mystery. Please keep us posted on her progress. I can't imagine her not eating her Red Barn Roll, it smells so good.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

wow! what great news! i'm glad she'll get to come home. like the others have said, maybe this is what will ultimately help get her over the hump and back to being well. 

i also had a week-long hospital stay almost 10 yrs ago, and it was never determined exactly what "got" me there. i went in with a temp of over 104 and couldnt so much as move my ARM without throwing up bile (yep, i had yellow foamies too LOL). it was so frustrating, esp since i wanted to know at least what types of things to avoid...to prevent another visit to the ER!!!! if sassy has any of my same luck like that, she'll be back to her old self soon. but lots of mcdonald's fries and diet coke (lots of ice, please!) sure help...

noselicks and hugs, xoxoxoxo...

ann marie and the "peanut butter cures all. they teach that in vet school, right jaimie?" buttercup


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad sass is going home too...hopefully being with mom and fam..it will help her to eat again...now we must remeber she cant just give her any ol junk she will eat...cause that will put her back in the hosptial again. hopefully she will be eating by her next appointment and they can pull the tube out of her neck.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> im glad sass is going home too...hopefully being with mom and fam..it will help her to eat again...now we must remeber she cant just give her any ol junk she will eat...cause that will put her back in the hosptial again. hopefully she will be eating by her next appointment and they can pull the tube out of her neck.[/B]


Hey Jaimie,

I think its great that Sassy is not having the surgery. What changed your mind?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I am happy also that she is going home to her own enviroment where she will be more comfortable. I do understand your fustration at not knowing although it sounds like she has had the best care possible. I agree about the stringbeans because they really are a big hit here also. Pacino loves the frozen ones. He would stand on his head if he could for them!!

Good luck with your furbaby and her continued upward climb to being healthy!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasnt my decision..but since she isnt acting sick they couldnt justify putting her though that. its hard for a doctor to not have a diagnosis..but it takes a good doctor to realize that sometimesit isnt worth it to risk the patient for a diagnosis...so im glad they changed their minds.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I didn't think a surgery was an appropriate option at this point . About diagnosis though --- I





















pathology and its all about diagnosis!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I will wait until they do rounds and then my dad and I will drive to BR to get Sassy. I have ordered the prescription food that they've been giving her through her tube. They are sending me with enough for a few days and I have to learn what to do. I am thankful that she is coming home, even if it is only a temporary fix. I would really love to see her gain a few ounces over the next week or so. I thank you all for your encouragement and prayers. I hate to ask for more, but please pray that Sassy will begin to eat. Otherwise we'll be back in the hospital in a few weeks...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad that Sassy can go home! I hope things begin to improve for her real soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan how are you doing? I will be praying for all of your family, and little Sassy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Kanga,
Your post made me cry! Who could ever have imagined that the internet could bring people together in the way that is has here? I thank you and everyone else for the good wishes. My husband and my oldest daughter have also become involved in this board via this situation with Sassy. SM really is a family!!!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear that Sassy is coming home. I hope she eats and continues to get stronger. I'll keep you in my thoughts.








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm waiting for an update today!! I hope Sassy is doing well at home today!







Sometimes being at home helps to make you feel better


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan, I am thrilled to hear Sassy is going home today!!







We are sending thoughts of delicious, mouthwatering, yummy food her way in hopes of waking up her tastebuds


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> I will wait until they do rounds and then my dad and I will drive to BR to get Sassy. I have ordered the prescription food that they've been giving her through her tube. They are sending me with enough for a few days and I have to learn what to do. I am thankful that she is coming home, even if it is only a temporary fix. I would really love to see her gain a few ounces over the next week or so. I thank you all for your encouragement and prayers. I hate to ask for more, but please pray that Sassy will begin to eat. Otherwise we'll be back in the hospital in a few weeks...[/B]


I don't think anyone will mind continuing prayers for Sassy. I remember when Tucker was sick, I was practically begging for prayers for him. It is so hard to not be able to make them better with a snap of your fingers. I really hope that things start looking up for Sassy when she comes home. So if you are feeding her thru the tube, will you be leaving some kibble out for her to hopefully eat, or do you use this stuff that you are giving her in the tube? Is she even taking water on her own? Sorry so many questions, I'm just curious about the process. Oh, I hope she eats on her own very soon. Please Sassy, get better!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I was wondering about the feeding tube. Are you going to have to be careful of her playing with Sadie and Josie because of it? I pray she will start eating on her own. I know all of you will be happy to have her back at home. I wish you could video the homecoming so we could all share in the excitement. I am sure you will snap of few pics of the event. Prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I will be hoping and praying that Sassy starts eating... Can the vets at LSU perhaps give you a list of acceptable things to feed her that might be more enticing than kibble... such as a canned food, people food, etc. Sometimes something like that is more irresistible...

When my Rosebud wouldn't eat, I would put a few corn flakes on her food and she would start eating.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers are still coming your way. Give Ms. Sassy a big hug and lots of kisses from all of her friends here at SM today when you pick her up.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so proud Sassy is able to come home.







I will continue to pray for her speedy recovery and hope answers come soon.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm glad Sassy is coming home, I've been thinking about her all week and hoping someone would tell you what is actually wrong --- but maybe it will pass on its own; and she will find yummy canned goodness in her bowl to be tasty







She is just a precious little cutie pie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayers will continue here.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm glad that Sassy is coming home. I believe I told you this before, but it is worth repeating. Prayers for little Sassy will continue until she is 100% and we pray that it will be soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone....we are HOME! I had to have a lesson in caring for Sassy's feeding tube and they actually did a feeding so that I could see how long it takes, and what to do. Sassy was very playful but was more interested in exploring the room than going into her bag or seeing me. We were sad that we couldn't see Jaimie (she was in a surgery). You wouldn't have enjoyed the welcome home video BECAUSE Sadie and Sassy immediately started snarling at each other! I think that Sassy is feeling much better because she was doing her share of fussing. Sadie has been miserable without Sassy and this weekend they were fine together. I have one on my right side and the other on my left side and can't let them alone for one minute. Once John gets home we'll work on some more introductions. 

I can also tell that Sassy has been better because she is very matted. I assume she has been more active. I am just cutting out the mats and not worrying about it. We can worry about hair some other time. I just don't want to make her uncomfortable trying to comb out mats that are to the skin. 

We will not make too much of a production about getting her to eat for a few days so that she has a chance to re-acclimate. I will make food available to her, but not necessarily offer her anything. I hope that by Saturday I could try some safe foods and see what response I get. We have a recheck in Baton Rouge next Wednesday morning. I sure hope she'll start eating by then!!!!!!! I got some nice kisses so I am pretty happy right now.

I'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww....







That was sweet! Kisses... 
I hope its all up hill from this point now... hopefully Sassy will start eating soon!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Its so good that Sassy is home again! I bet your house feels whole again finally. Sadie was probably just made at Sassy for leaving her for so long! I will be thinking of you guys this next week and hoping that Sassy eats and continues to improve so that you guys can get everything back to normal!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hey everyone....we are HOME! I had to have a lesson in caring for Sassy's feeding tube and they actually did a feeding so that I could see how long it takes, and what to do. Sassy was very playful but was more interested in exploring the room than going into her bag or seeing me. We were sad that we couldn't see Jaimie (she was in a surgery). You wouldn't have enjoyed the welcome home video BECAUSE Sadie and Sassy immediately started snarling at each other! I think that Sassy is feeling much better because she was doing her share of fussing. Sadie has been miserable without Sassy and this weekend they were fine together. I have one on my right side and the other on my left side and can't let them alone for one minute. Once John gets home we'll work on some more introductions.
> 
> I can also tell that Sassy has been better because she is very matted. I assume she has been more active. I am just cutting out the mats and not worrying about it. We can worry about hair some other time. I just don't want to make her uncomfortable trying to comb out mats that are to the skin.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that Sassy is home. In fact, its the best news I have heard all day (its been a long day full of sadness







). I can't wait to hear updates.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad to hear that Sassy is home with you. I hope every day brings her closer to being well......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad that Sassy is back home. The wonderful thing about hair is that whatever you cut off will grow back.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad you are all home now!!! I hope Sassy continues to get better with everyday


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased that Sassy is home and I will keep praying that she will begin to eat on her own and get better every day


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am glad you're all at home. How do the two girls usually get along? Sugar and Chloe get into little fights sometime and then they stop all the sudden and lick each other in the face. What about Josie? Like someone else said, "I hope it is all uphill from here.







"


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I am so pleased that Sassy is home and I will keep praying that she will begin to eat on her own and get better every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! Hugs & Kisses to all of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Like everyone else I am thrilled Sassy has made it back to her home! and be assured the prayers won't stop till "our" little girl is fully recovered!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome home Sassy!!









I hope with everyday comes much improvement!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I am glad you're all at home. How do the two girls usually get along? Sugar and Chloe get into little fights sometime and then they stop all the sudden and lick each other in the face. What about Josie? Like someone else said, "I hope it is all uphill from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry. I keep saying 'Josie' when I mean 'Jolie'. I had a bichon that I fostered named Josie and it gets me confused.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

GREAT news, even your post seems more cheerful than the previous ones. I am glad she is feeling better everyday. We`ll continue the prayers for a full recovery


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

So glad your little one is home and in your families loving care. I pray that she continues to get stronger and then that she starts to eat all on her own. 

Question - do your little ones often snarl at each other or are they just upset that they were away from each other for so long....I would imagine they are best of friends and the seperation was hard on both. 

Prayers will continue for you all.

Susan


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So glad that she is home!















Hugs and prayers continuing in your direction!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay Sassy! i'm glad today has brought Miss Sassy home, and it sounds like she is getting back to her "Sassy"self with her sister Sadie, LOL 

good news!!

ann marie and the "yay! more puppies going home!" buttercup


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Sassy is home with you. I can't imagine how difficult this has been for you and your family. Your love and care at home are sure to help Sassy's recovery.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great to hear that Sassy is home























Chloe, Katie and their Mom Lynda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying each day brings Sassy closer and closer to recovery!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay Sassy! I'm so glad she is home. I pray that she continues to get better each minute of the day. And hopefully her and her sis are back to loving each other by now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome home, Sassy!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Things have settled down at home. Sassy and Sadie are no longer fussing. I've now given 3 tube feedings and am feeling much more comfortable with that. It takes 15-20 minutes because I only give 1cc of food or water even 45 seconds to a minute. It takes a while for her to get the whole amount. Sassy needs to eat on her own because this is going to get kind of old. Right now, though, I know that she is taking in food and I'm really grateful to have the tube. I am weighing her every night after her 6PM feeding so that I can keep a check on it. If a trend develops that shows the weight is going down then she'll be right back to LSU. 

Good news is that I was chasing Sadie around last night and Sassy came right out of her bag and joined in. Then she went into the bathroom and drank water! I almost cried! I am making food available for a few days, but not really offering anything. After she's had a chance to re-orient herself to being back at home I will begin offering food. Today we will continue to groom what we can and remove the mats as we find them.

PS. Jolie and Sassy get a long fine, but Jolie hates it when the little dogs are snarly with each other so she made herself scarce until all that was over.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad Sassy is home. I'm sure the girls will get back to themselves soon. Prayers are still coming your way.









Yippee!! You go Sassy!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I cried when I read your post this morning. I think that Sassy taking water on her own is wonderful progress! I am happy that she is doing so well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is wonderful that she got some water on her own... yea, Sassy!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Many dancing chili's to you, Sassy! Home, playing, and even drinking on your own! What a girl!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll bet you were doing the happy dance when you saw Sassy drinking water. Hopefully, she will have her food in the food bowl soon.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wonderful!!! I'm so glad Sassy went to the water bowl on her own!! All your babies sound so wonderful and I'm so glad that they have such a wonderful loving mommy and family


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy to read your update today. I'm so glad that Sassy drank water on her own and that she is getting along better with her sister. Will continue to pray for our little girl to be back to her normal self. Take care Susan, this has to be so difficult for you.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

No fair, I am sitting here at work crying. That is wonderful news and a step in the right direction. Way to go Sassy!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like things are getting a little closer to normal!









Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You go girl!

It never ceases to amaze me how tough and resilient these little dogs really are.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how we all get excited about a drink of water?

Way to go Sassy! Keep it up.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Sassy seems to be getting better. I can't imagine using a feeding tube, Susan you are so talented. I wouldn't know where to begin because it seems really scary. Prayers are still coming your way for all of you.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Way to go Sassy!!!!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

It sounds like Sassy is improving!!







Glad things are getting better, I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Woohoo!!! You go, little girl!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sassy you good little girl







Drinking on her own is a good sign I would say, and prayers are still coming for Sassy's continued good progress to good health


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can only imagine the joy it was to see Sassy go on her own for water! Every little step forward is cause for celebration!!!
A good point was brought up earlier ( sorry I don't recall who it was) but referred to the tube feeding and it fulfilling her "needs" and would that deter her going to eat on her own.. woud it not diminish her appetite? I had wondered about that myself.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm happy Sassy is doing even better!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I thank every single one of you for your suggestions. I still have this feeling that some suggestion or comment could cause me to remember something important that could help in Sassy's recovery. I've made it through a whole cycle of feedings with the tube and it isn't too bad. They are not giving Sassy the amount that she really needs to gain weight. I questioned them about this yesterday. They want her to be a little hungry, otherwise she may never regain her interest in food. Today she has slept a lot. She is really not back to normal, because she'd rather sleep than anything. But she is alert and if there is good incentive she'll come out and bark, or follow me to another room. I suspect that there was enough activity in ICU that she didn't get the uninterrrupted sleep that she gets here, so hopefully she is just tired. I'm sure she's a little stressed by the changes that have occurred. I haven't seen her drink today but she sniffed several pieces of food for a while before backing off. She's not near to being well, but I think she is showing some signs of progress and right now that's good enough.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, Susan, bless your heart..... I sure hope that tomorrow is a great day for Sassy and that more progress is made.









Susan, since you say that maybe something that someone suggests might prove to be helpful, if you feel like it could you give a little history of what has been going on with her and what has been ruled out. I think I recall that the first sign of a problem was weakness and then she was on the rimadyl, which didn't agree with her. Did the anorexia start after the rimadyl?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhh Sassy Girl -


As a human with many health issues myself, I understand why it will take a bit of time to recoup....and even be interested in food. Coming home from the hospital is like coming back from a marathon and needing plenty of rest...so take as much sleep as you need. But know that there are people out here praying that soon you will be able to take a bite or two....people who know that you will need to improve every day so that you can regain that strength so that your whole family can Thank God for making you better.

Prayers and always warm hugs to you and your whole family.

Susan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I took her to the vet because she just wasn't acting right (no barking, sleeping alot, etc.) on Dec. 13. He said she had lux. patellas and gave rimadyl. That's when she started vomiting so i stopped the Rimadyl after 2 days and took her to my home vet on Dec. 18 . He gave Prednisone and we decided that she must have pulled something playing with Sadie. Her appetite returned to normal and she was completely normal except she wasn't playing with Sadie and she seemed to be getting thinner. After one week on Pred. we began weaning her off. When she completely finished the Pred. on Jan 2 she stopped voluntarily eating. I hand fed her for 2 days and she took that. Finally on that Friday, Jan 6 she wouldn't eat at all. I forced baby food for 2 days and took her to vet on Monday morning. On Tuesday, Jan 10 we began the process of getting her to LSU. She was seen at LSU on Wed. Jan 11. It doesn't seem to be orthopedic, it doesn't seem to be teeth, gums, nose or throat. All bloodwork, urinalysis, x-rays, sonograms, Bile Acids, and Addisons tests (ACTH or something like that) have been normal. She doesn't go outside. She doesn't have access to cleaning products. There is a possibility that she could have gotten something in her mouth and swallowed it, I suppose. All stools have been normal and there has been no vomiting after the cessation of the rimadyl. I think that she could have hurt herself playing with Sadie, but there is no ortho problem that they can find. I've asked about ulcers, sense of smell, something in throat, and even head injuries. The doctors assure me that nothing points to any of that. It really is a mystery. If she starts to eat we'll probably never know. If she won't start to eat then they will have to keep looking, but who knows what to even look for. I guess they could get her back on Pred. but I think they are afraid that it will mask whatever really is wrong. She is currently on no medication, other than 1/4 of a Pepcid A/C daily. Everyone is really trying hard to make sense of it.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for the consolidated update... I couldn't remember when she got sick the first time, so this helps









I hope she continues to feel beter and play some and eat... much hugs and nose licks from me and Jack.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the recap, Susan!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe this is obvious but if she quit eating after finishing the pred it makes me think that she was in pain and the pred stopped the pain and then when she was finished with it, she felt pain again and because of the pain, she doesn't want to eat. 

She may be hypersensitive to pain and doesn't want to eat if something is not quite right.....

I wonder if it would be worth it to experiment with pred for a couple days or whatever the minimum time is to see if she starts eating again while on it. If she does start eating while on the pred, maybe that would help lead them in the right direction for a diagnosis ???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I find it interesting that she has gone to her dish to sniff, like she'd kinda like to eat, but turns away. Almost like either she doesn't smell or she doesn't like the smell? 
How does she react when Sadie eats?
Is the food dry kibble or soft? 
I'm just thinking out loud here!
I know many little diabetic pooches won't eat sometimes and it is critical they do because they need to get insulin shots and need to eat at each shot (2 x day). 
Many have found adding tuna water over the food and allowing it to really soak in does the trick ( worked wonders for Missy and so did a bit of scrambled egg) chicken broth, cottage cheese, often work. I don't know that Sassy is ready for that yet but thought maybe I'd give the "incentives" that have worked for them.
Often warming a bit in the microwave helps too... brings the "aromas" out.
On the doggie cancer site I belong to many pooches there lose their appetite due ot the chemo etc.
Many there find just the opposite works.. to chill or even freeze. The thinking is the aromas are surpressed and less "nauseating" and the "coolness" seemed to just 'feel-good".

I again repeat... lots and lots of prayers!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think those are wonderful suggestions....our cat, who passed away three years ago at age 19, was a very picky eater all her life. She also was a very small cat. When she was about 8 years old she stopped eating. The vet thought it was arthritis and prescribed pain meds. She began to eat again. Then about three months later the eating stopped again, and her weight dropped from 6 lbs. to 4. She was a skeleton. The vet ran all kinds of tests because she was asymptomatic except for the weight loss. Finally they determined that she had a thyroid problem. She took Tapazol twice a day for the rest of her life and weight about 5.5 lbs. But never once did she have any indication in her blood work. I guess the thyroid function would be worse at certain times and better at others so it never was caught by bloodwork. The doctor just felt that this was the problem.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is about the same. The tube feeding is staying down and she is pooping and peeing normally. She is alert and aware, but pretty lethargic. She is sniffing when we offer food, but showing no interest. She got out of her bag on her own and walked down the hall for a long drink of water. I followed her very carefully so that I wouldn't distract her, but was really glad to see her doing that. She just seems to have no energy. I'm going to ask the vet on Wed. about Pred. and also about the possibility of thyroid trouble. I know her well enough to know that this is about more than not eating, so I'm guessing that we still have some problem solving to do. It is good that she is getting nourishment though....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little girl. It is good to hear that at least she is drinking water on her own. How is it affecting Sadie now that Sassy is home but will not play with her. I can just see little Sadie laying by Sassy's bag waiting for her to come out to play.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Poor Little Sassy and you too Susan. You must be going nuts trying to figure out what could possibly be wrong. I'm glad she went and got a drink of water, that's encouraging. I'll be so thrilled when you are able to post that either she is well again; or there is a diagnosis and it is treatable and not serious. Know that you are being thought of and prayed for. We all want "our little girl well".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad she is drinking water on her own.... but I truly do understand your frustration at not knowing what the problem is... As I've said before, I went through about 5 months of not knowing what was wrong with my Rosebud. It is truly unsettling and anxiety provoking. I am so very sorry that you and Sassy (and your pets and family) are going through this....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sassy is about the same. The tube feeding is staying down and she is pooping and peeing normally. She is alert and aware, but pretty lethargic. She is sniffing when we offer food, but showing no interest. She got out of her bag on her own and walked down the hall for a long drink of water. I followed her very carefully so that I wouldn't distract her, but was really glad to see her doing that. She just seems to have no energy. I'm going to ask the vet on Wed. about Pred. and also about the possibility of thyroid trouble. I know her well enough to know that this is about more than not eating, so I'm guessing that we still have some problem solving to do. It is good that she is getting nourishment though....[/B]


Susan, my cat had an over active thyroid but never had any symptoms of vomiting, diarreah, enlarged gland, or abnormal levels detected in her blood stream. She would throw up every once in a while, but no more than any other cat does. Her only symptom was the sudden anorexia and weight loss. I am not sure exactly why, but the elevated thyroid hormone levels were not detected on the blood work. The vet said that the thyroid can produce different levels at different times and that stress can trigger hyperthyroidism. Maybe Jamie or even Olga can address the reasons, but it certainly can't hurt to ask. I hope that Sassy takes interest in her food...and the tuna water trick always worked for my cat.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont think hypothyroid would be a differential..she is way too young and doesnt really fit with the main symptoms...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> i dont think hypothyroid would be a differential..she is way too young and doesnt really fit with the main symptoms...[/B]


I agree that she is young but I had Miko checked for hypothyroidism last year because he just seemed too sluggish and lethargic to me (he was maybe around 1.5 yrs old at the time) and I think he also wasn't eating well. Hyperthyroidism (as saltymalty mentioned) although is common in people, is apparently very rare in dogs. I think its reasonable to check her for hypothyroidism...its a very easy blood test and cheap too. Do you guys check both TSH and free T4 and T3 (that could make a difference)?? Anyways, although it doesn't fit all of her symptoms, I think it could be possible.

By the way, Susan, I didn't realize Sassy had luxating patellas but I am 100000% sure that's not cause her symptoms.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they would have run her TSH and free t4 when they ran her ACTH stim test being that it goes to the same person...being that they didnt run it, its not even a differential. 88% of hypothyroid dogs have derm issues...sassy has beautiful skin


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> they would have run her TSH and free t4 when they ran her ACTH stim test being that it goes to the same person...being that they didnt run it, its not even a differential. 88% of hypothyroid dogs have derm issues...sassy has beautiful skin[/B]


I still think its worth checking. Its one of those things that always get checked in people and hypothyroidism is very common (and is not always associated with skin symptoms in people). It would probably be negative but even if its a small chance, I would think its worth checking since its so easily fixed!! When I suggested checking Miko for hypothyroidism last year, the vet agreed that it was a good idea since he seemed lethargic (but he didn't have hair loss or anything else) but there are different degrees of it and it so easy to check.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jaimie, curious as to how do they do sniff tests on dogs or can it be done?[/B]


u take a cotton ball with alcohol and put it in front of their nose....u know when they smell it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Even though Sassy is still sick, this thread surely has provided alot of information and knowledge to all of us. I've learned alot and I appreciate every suggestion. I wish you could all see me with the Drs and with Jaimie......I grill them about every suggestion. They may think I'm nuts but I will leave no stone unturned until I get this solved. Even my mother has been asking me questions, "Didn't Sassy go to the groomer the week before this started? Could they have hurt her throat?" Thanks a million. Keep the suggestions coming...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Even my mother has been asking me questions, "Didn't Sassy go to the groomer the week before this started? Could they have hurt her throat?" Thanks a million. Keep the suggestions coming...[/B]



Ugh!








That's an awful thought!!!
I hope that is not the case....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, at one point wasn't she having trouble bending her head down to even drink water... at the beginning of all this? When she is drinking water now, does she seem comfortable bending over ?

I know what you mean by "no stone unturned".... When Rosebud was diagnosed by my vet (at the time) with hypothyroidism the internal medicine vet at NC State, who was wonderful, did not believe it. I spoke with her after the diagnosis and told her that the hypothyroidism had caused all the weird bloodwork and she said she did not buy it ... that it didn't make sense (or something like that). But the truth is in the pudding as the saying goes.... Rosebud was put on Soloxine and from then on until congestive heart failure did her in over 9 years later, she had no more weird bloodwork problems again.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

in a way it is unfortunate that sassy's blood work is completely normal...gives us no clues, and no direction to the problem. i have posted on a vet forum that specialists reply to in hopes that they have other ideas....waiting on a response.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Sassy - she keeps showing up normal in every way except for the anorexia. The resident told me on Thursday that sometimes they have to get worse for them (the vets) to finally solve the problem. Unfotunately Sassy is so thin that I don't think we have much room to go downhill. And I know, from her behavior, that she is not well. It is a frustrating, frustrating situation. Maybe Jaimie's vet forum will yield some suggestions.

Thanks again!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Susan can you up the amount of food you are feeding her, she seems to be peeing and pooping normally? Maybe she wants to eat but it is hurting her too much.[/B]



This is a very good idea.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She has to be a little hungry or she will never eat. I am weighing her every single day at the same time on the same scale. If she were to begin to lose weight then I would quickly be in touch with LSU. We want her needs to be met, but not exceeded. This is the only chance that she will eat on her own.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> She has to be a little hungry or she will never eat. I am weighing her every single day at the same time on the same scale. If she were to begin to lose weight then I would quickly be in touch with LSU. *We want her needs to be met, but not exceeded. * This is the only chance that she will eat on her own.[/B]


Completely understood.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan, I just can't understand why this has happened,I have been praying and know that someone will find out what is going on. I do hope little Sassy will begin eating. Many







to you


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Still watching, praying and waiting for some good news towards Sassy's complete recovery. Susan I marvel at how well you are dealing with this, even though one really has no choice, you seem to be doing exceptionally well considering what is going on with Sassy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> in a way it is unfortunate that sassy's blood work is completely normal...gives us no clues, and no direction to the problem. i have posted on a vet forum that specialists reply to in hopes that they have other ideas....waiting on a response.[/B]


Her bloodwork could be completely normal if she was hypothyroid (back to that







). Also, isn't her normal bloodwork maybe enough reason to maybe do an MRI of her spine? But I guess that still leaves her anorexia... I don't know, its puzzling. I hate to say it but I am sure its been considered....anorexia is often a symptom of malignancies but if she had imaging studies done then its been ruled out. Besides, she is so young it would be nearly impossible. Sorry for even mentioning it


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Praying for you Sassy AND Susan, i can`t even start to imagine how you must feel without knowing how to make her better. My heart goes to you. I hope she shows some improvement soon, please!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anybody heard from Susan on how Sassy is doing?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,
There is no change....no better, no worse. Sassy still won't eat anything. She won't even lick my finger if it has been near food. I have offered her a variety of foods (human and dog) and she is just not interested. I have noticed, though, that she sniffs longer that she used to before turning away. I even have tried putting a small amount of cheese in her mouth, but she spits it out. She has not gained weight, but she has not lost any either. I am encouraging her to get out of her bag and move around. Last night she squeeked on her little Santa toy for a few minutes and I was glad to see/hear that. Today when I was drying my hair she actually got out of her bag and came down the hall so she could see me. We return to LSU on Wednesday morning for a checkup. She is doing well with the tube feedings and everything stays down, thank goodness!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Continued thoughts and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

AWWWW, I'm still rooting for a full and rapid recovery...with healthy appetite.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Prayers coming your way,


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK... I have an idea that I was "saving" but thought I'd go ahead and mention it now. I want nothing more than to get Sassy well. And I'm sure others feel the same way. So, here is an idea.... 

*There are a lot of us on here who live all over the world and have all sorts of wonderful vets. What if those of us who want to participate have a consultation with our own vet regarding Sassy's condition. Hopefully, there will be some vet some where who has dealt with this problem in a patient before and will have an answer or a direction to take. Some vets may not even charge us for this, although it would be my pleasure to pay the consultation fee on the chance that an answer for Sassy may come of it.*

I do think it might be good if she could get the thyroid test to get that out of the way, so that it won't be something that is suggested and nothing further considered.

And we would need Jamie to write up a summary of what has been done so far, symptoms, etc. with all the medical details that a vet would want to know.

If this sounds OK with Susan and Jamie, I will start a thread on it to make sure everyone knows about it. If all of us on SM pull together and do this for Sassy, maybe an answer can be found.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Continued thoughts and prayers are coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

Probably normal new puppy problems have kept me from being here till now...

I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy's problems... and am worried almost as much about Mom as Sassy. Our hopes and prayers are with you both. Will be anxiously awaiting new posts about Sassy's condition. Thank God for Jamie, we all need an angel in our lives sometimes.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> OK... I have an idea that I was "saving" but thought I'd go ahead and mention it now. I want nothing more than to get Sassy well. And I'm sure others feel the same way. So, here is an idea....
> 
> *There are a lot of us on here who live all over the world and have all sorts of wonderful vets. What if those of us who want to participate have a consultation with our own vet regarding Sassy's condition. Hopefully, there will be some vet some where who has dealt with this problem in a patient before and will have an answer or a direction to take. Some vets may not even charge us for this, although it would be my pleasure to pay the consultation fee on the chance that an answer for Sassy may come of it.*
> 
> ...


I think its such a nice and kind idea...but I don't know how many vets will want to discuss someone else's dog's condition. I know that no doctors would (way too much liability especially if a wrong advice is suggested) but dogs are considered property in the US (I think) and I don't think vets can be sued.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I have gotten so many emails and PM's from people giving me their vet's names and making suggestions. I am keeping every single one of them. I may put out a call for help, but for the next couple of days let me see what happens on Wednesday. Sassy will be seeing a new doctor and a new resident who may have a different prespective on her case. Also, my vet called today and he had gotten the fax from LSU updating him on Sassy's stay. He has a lot of confidence in a couple of his mentors at Univ. of Miss and suggested that they could be consulted. I feel sure that the vet school is going to do more blood work on Wednesday and they'll be looking for any changes. If we still have no clear direction then I would think that they may be interested in a consult. I hope it doesn't become necessary for some of you to talk to your vets on our behalf, but I surely do appreciate your willingness to do so. I told my vet today that I will do anything, go anywhere to solve this. I think that Sassy needs to be seen on Wednesday so they can check her out and check on the feeding tube, etc. and we'll go from there. I'll keep you posted. Jaimie has been a real angel during all of this, and all of you have been a real strength to me. I feel your prayers!
Susan

PS I am fine. The stress is getting to me but I'm hanging in there. Maybe I'll lose a few pounds too!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless you and Sassy and all the Drs. involved. I'm so glad your vet has someone he can consult with and I'm sure the school will be very thorough also. If it comes to that, I'd be happy to ask my vets what they think. We have a vet school here at Oregon State. The small animal division is brand new this year. I have no idea who is there, etc. but I suppose an Internal Med. specialist would be the one to ask. I've wondered about "the ole' country vets" opinions. Some times the simplest answer is what is needed.

We love you and will be holding our collective breath for some news on Wednesday.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thinking of you


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I would certainly be willing to consult with my Vet if we go that route. He wouldn't give any advice, I don't feel to us or Susan, but if he thought of something, I'm confident he would be willing to get in touch with Sassy's Vet or Jaimie. Whatever it takes, we are all here for you Susan. Prayers continuing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan we will continue to remember you and Sassy in our prayers. Hopefully Wednesday will bring her closer to a diagnosis.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Still thinking of you and Sassy







I'm glad to hear she hasn't lost weight and has been keeping everything down.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope that things look up for miss Sassy on Wed. I will be thinking of you and Sassy.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You are all still in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am still keeping you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers that soon there will be a diagnosis and a cure for Sassy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

fingers and paws crossed for wednesday to be a "good" visit and for a speedy recovery to hurry on up and show up! 

noselicks to Miss Sassy, peanut butter kisses from the buttercup,

ann marie and the "haaaaaaahhhhhhhh...smell that, sassy? doesnt that make you want some peanut butter??? Miss Sassy, i dont want YOU to be on the supermodel diet! that's for ME and the other tubby girls!!!!!!!!!!" buttercup


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've talked about Sassy so with my friends that I have some of them reading SM just to check on her. Please know that we continue to have both of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Susan, I will be thinking of you and Sassy, and praying for the best of outcomes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Continued prayers...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Fingers&toes crossed for Wed.Continued prayers coming your way


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I held my Joplin and Frankie last night. We prayed together for our little Sassy. God bless both of you and keep you strong.

Debbie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I hope tomorrow goes well...stay safe and get great news. 

My prayers for you all continue.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am sure we are all nervous and prayerful today. I am hopeful that today will bring some long awaited answers for you Susan. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good luck today, Susan and Sassy. Prayers will be headed your way for some answers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I just want to wish you a very safe trip today and also a very good outcome for Sassy, you are both in my thoughts and prayers today


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's hoping for some type of news today! Prayers and thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers for a safe trip today & answers.Will be on pins & needles waiting for your update Susan


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Good Luck today Susan. I sure do hope you get some answers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Once again, I am on the edge of my seat here waiting for news. I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

We are continuing to pray Susan for a good outcome and news on Sassy today. Will be anxiously awaiting your update and hoping for "good news" on our girl.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, my thoughts and prayers continue for Sassy, you, and your family during this difficult time.







Julia


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My prayers are added to all the others for a good report for Sassy!


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

Caleb and I are thinking of you too... best of luck today, we're also anxiously awaiting good news.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Caleb and I are thinking of you too... best of luck today, we're also anxiously awaiting good news.[/B]


Has anyone heard from Susan or Jamie today?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nothing yet but I am also waiting for some news, hoping it will be all good


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Jaimie will be here shortly w/ an update....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I hope it's all good news!!


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

"Sassy's diagnosis" is a new thread.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> "Sassy's diagnosis" is a new thread.[/B]



Sassy's Diagnosis Thread


----------

